# Parlare o non parlare?



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta. 
Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta. 
"Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede 
"nulla, solo non riesco a dormire"
"perchè?"
"non so. Lasciami stare così provo a dormire"
So di non volerne parlare più, perchè è inutile, so che i più grandi progressi li abbiamo fatti da quando ho preso questa scelta, ma la voglia di vomitare quella rabbia è tanta. 
Giusto, ingiusto? Funzionale, controproducente? Utile, dannoso? Se ci penso con la testa mi dico che non ha senso ripiombare su questioni del passato, trite e ritrite discusse mille volte... 
D'altro canto è inutile mostrare per forza il sorriso durbans.
Voi come la vedete? Parlare sempre o comunque o qualche volta vale la pena mordersi la lingua?


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se fosse un traditore a risponderti ti direbbe....meglio non parlarne più. Mio marito me lo ribadisce sempre quando ho le mie uscite. Ma io non posso modificare i miei impulsi x il suo benessere. Quando devono uscire i fantasmi...non voglio tenere chiusa quella porta. Perché sarei repressa, incazzata ancora di più. E non mi piace vivere facendo finta che.
Quello abituato alla menzogna é lui....io sono abituata alla verità. Perché ti devo dire che sto bene quando nel mio cervello in un turbine di pensieri rivedo la mia vita, le scelte, lei e lui che scopano, che si dichiarano amore. Perché devo fingere? X il bene di chi suo? Il mio bene é vomitare fuori quella rabbia che mi porto dentro....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
> Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta.
> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> "Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> ...


Lo so ti capisco arrivano come dei flashback improvvisi e sgraditi e resti li a rimuginare di nuovo, indietro nel tempo.         Ma se come dici ne avete già parlato abbastanza, a fondo, se già state facendo o avete fatto dei passi avanti credimi e' inutile ritornare su discorsi per cercare il "particolare" che magari ti è' sfuggito e che riesca a far comprendere meglio e soffrire di meno.  Ti dovrai temo abituare a questi "ritorni dei momenti spiacevoli" che periodicamente  e sempre meno frequentemente dovrai affrontare e ogni volta sarà un po' meno doloroso e il malessere durerà di meno, prendilo come un percorso di guarigione solo per te, stai tranquillo prima o poi tutto si ridimensionerà e ti ritroverai un giorno ad affrontare l'ultimo flashback con inaspettato distacco emotivo. Sarà solo un periodo della tua vita difficile che avrai superato.


----------



## Innominata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ha risposto per prima Circe, che in suo topic precedente in fondo aveva riflettuto, con parole diverse, sulla stessa domanda. Credo che "loro" si ripresentino alla porta quando si sentono postulanti senza (ancora) risposta. Se no non verrebbero a questuare. In coscienza si può scegliere di non parlare, di tenere a bada e governare l'istinto alla rabbia, all'esplosione, ma dove le ricacci queste tensioni? Esiste solo la coscienza? No di certo. L'esercito della rabbia, delle paranoie, i soldati dell'uragano, tornano quando si percepisce che c'è ancora da combattere, che certe domande restano inevase, che il "traditore" si prende proprio il potere di lasciare inevase certe domande perché rispondere per lui è scomodo e umiliante, e oggettivamente è invece, forse, impossibile. Poi s'è detto: serve a dare una mossa quando forse si sente che il tradimento non ha prodotto, aprendo i crepacci, neanche un rigagnolo d'acqua, o quando si teme che questo si vada già prosciugando. Allora andiamo a dare una bella vangata o ri-vangata sperando che dal terreno esca ancora qualcosa che mantenga il paesaggio diverso.
Per quanto mi riguarda è così, mi capita ancora di cercare lo scontro, ma non per recriminazione o vendetta o desiderio di umiliare, ma perché, come diceva Circe, in quei momenti sei in diritto di maneggiare roba scottante, schizzare adrenalina, ricorrere all'eccesso, un eccesso senza il quale non si potrebbe di nuovo chiedere grandi risposte a grandi interrogativi.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Quando si dice che 
"le corna sono come il mal di denti, prima o poi passano", non si dice certo una cosa a caso,
 tanto per dire.
  ma come il mal di denti appunto ogni tanto tornano a far male.

Si dice anche che "il cornuto ci ripensa e ci ripensa" 
e come vedi tu ne sei la dimostrazione.

Tutto normale, sei sano.
Sanissimo.
Sano, di quella strana malattia che si chiaman CORNA.

l'orrore è che non guarisci, pensi di guarire 
semplicemente scegliendo di non pensare.
Ti pare logico?


----------



## T-REX (27 Febbraio 2013)

E' tutto normalissimo. Ed è vero che con il tempo la lunghezza dell'onda emotiva andrà ad aumentare, però purtroppo, il ricordo ci sarà sempre. Su quanto possa fare meno male, boh, non lo so, ci spero.


----------



## ilnikko (27 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ha risposto per prima Circe, che in suo topic precedente in fondo aveva riflettuto, con parole diverse, sulla stessa domanda. Credo che "loro" si ripresentino alla porta quando si sentono postulanti senza (ancora) risposta. Se no non verrebbero a questuare. In coscienza si può scegliere di non parlare, di tenere a bada e governare l'istinto alla rabbia, all'esplosione, ma dove le ricacci queste tensioni? Esiste solo la coscienza? No di certo. L'esercito della rabbia, delle paranoie, i soldati dell'uragano, tornano quando si percepisce che c'è ancora da combattere, che certe domande restano inevase, *che il "traditore" si prende proprio il potere di lasciare inevase certe domande perché rispondere per lui è scomodo e umiliante*, e oggettivamente è invece, forse, impossibile. Poi s'è detto: serve a dare una mossa quando forse si sente che il tradimento non ha prodotto, aprendo i crepacci, neanche un rigagnolo d'acqua, o quando si teme che questo si vada già prosciugando. Allora andiamo a dare una bella vangata o ri-vangata sperando che dal terreno esca ancora qualcosa che mantenga il paesaggio diverso.
> Per quanto mi riguarda è così, *mi capita ancora di cercare lo scontro*, ma non per recriminazione o vendetta o desiderio di umiliare, ma perché, come diceva Circe, in quei momenti sei in diritto di maneggiare roba scottante, schizzare adrenalina, ricorrere all'eccesso, un eccesso senza il quale non si potrebbe di nuovo chiedere grandi risposte a grandi interrogativi.


E' quello che capita a noi,lei non riesce a parlare e poi scoppia a piangere perchè dice che si vergogna troppo...ho tra l'altro scoperto che all'inizio subito dopo il "fattaccio" mi ha raccontato cazzate sul dove e come,perchè a suo dire si vergognava troppo per dire la verita'.....mah


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
> Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta.
> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> "Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> ...


E' un percorso normale a parere mio. Parlarne sarebbe inutile e controproducente. mordersi la lingua mai, anzi se vuoi un consiglio quando ti accade nuovamente di avere delle visite parla a tua moglie e dille sai oggi al lavoro un tizio ha scassato la minchia.....  abbracciala, scherzaci, prendila a pizzicotti falle il solletico, gioca e sorridi.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Se fosse un traditore a risponderti ti direbbe....meglio non parlarne più. Mio marito me lo ribadisce sempre quando ho le mie uscite. Ma io non posso modificare i miei impulsi x il suo benessere. Quando devono uscire i fantasmi...non voglio tenere chiusa quella porta. Perché sarei repressa, incazzata ancora di più. E non mi piace vivere facendo finta che.
> Quello abituato alla menzogna é lui....io sono abituata alla verità. Perché ti devo dire che sto bene quando nel mio cervello in un turbine di pensieri rivedo la mia vita, le scelte, lei e lui che scopano, che si dichiarano amore. Perché devo fingere? X il bene di chi suo? Il mio bene é vomitare fuori quella rabbia che mi porto dentro....


Se avete parlato tanto ed è passato un bel mucchio di tempo, e tutto questo unito dal fatto che "avete" deciso di rimanere assieme, perchè sarebbe inutile scartavetrare le biglie ed anche perchè la si deve smettere di provar piacere a soffrire ed allungare la tragedia. Che poi alla fine a lungo andare visto che si è rimasti assieme sarebbe come far pentire il traditore di essere rimasto.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so ti capisco arrivano come dei flashback improvvisi e sgraditi e resti li a rimuginare di nuovo, indietro nel tempo.         Ma se come dici ne avete già parlato abbastanza, a fondo, se già state facendo o avete fatto dei passi avanti credimi e' inutile ritornare su discorsi per cercare il "particolare" che magari ti è' sfuggito e che riesca a far comprendere meglio e soffrire di meno.  Ti dovrai temo abituare a questi "ritorni dei momenti spiacevoli" che periodicamente  e sempre meno frequentemente dovrai affrontare e ogni volta sarà un po' meno doloroso e il malessere durerà di meno, prendilo come un percorso di guarigione solo per te, stai tranquillo prima o poi tutto si ridimensionerà e ti ritroverai un giorno ad affrontare l'ultimo flashback con inaspettato distacco emotivo. Sarà solo un periodo della tua vita difficile che avrai superato.


Approvata!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Approvata!


Semplice esperienza:mrgreen::mrgreen:da piccola me lo dicevano sempre "l'esperienza è quella che conta "' STRAMALEDETTAMENTE VERO!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: è se propri devo dirlo tutta a me alla fine rimuginare sull'evento mi faceva sentire infinitamente stupida, ho pensato alla fine che io lo usassi come un alibi per non andare avanti, per me era importante andare avanti ... Ma forse avevo paura?Sai talvolta diventa così comodo commiserarsi. Ho deciso di impegnarmi  a guarire solo ed esclusivamente per me.... Per una volta e solo in questo caso ho amato "l'egoismo" in me :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' quello che capita a noi,lei non riesce a parlare e poi scoppia a piangere perchè dice che si vergogna troppo...ho tra l'altro scoperto che all'inizio subito dopo il "fattaccio" mi ha raccontato cazzate sul dove e come,perchè a suo dire si vergognava troppo per dire la verita'.....mah


Quindi ritieni di non averne parlato adeguatamente con lei? Però se lei reagisce così forse diventa inutile, perché lei tace e tu ti immagini cose ancora più pesanti.


----------



## T-REX (27 Febbraio 2013)

Personalmente sono nella fase in cui mi sono stufato di continuare a chiedere, qualche mese fa, mai avrei giurato di dire queste parole e questo è già un buon segno.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' un percorso normale a parere mio. Parlarne sarebbe inutile e controproducente. mordersi la lingua mai, anzi se vuoi un consiglio quando ti accade nuovamente di avere delle visite parla a tua moglie e dille sai oggi al lavoro un tizio ha scassato la minchia.....  abbracciala, scherzaci, prendila a pizzicotti falle il solletico, gioca e sorridi.


Qualche coglione mi ha disapprovato questo post. Ciò mi indica che questo coglione è stato tradito/a e che quindi rimanendo con il/la partener continua imperterrito a scassare la minchia al partner.

Chi mi conosce sa che tengo alle approvazioni o alle disapprovazioni, perchè sono a parere mio indice di un discorso-percorso che potrebbe essere giusto o sbagliato, in questo caso prevale quello sopra scritto. quindi chi mi avesse disapprovato abbia le palle per mostrarsi e spiegarsi. E legga bene l'ultima parola, non spiegarmi, ma spiegarsi.


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Personalmente sono nella fase in cui mi sono stufato di continuare a chiedere, qualche mese fa, mai avrei giurato di dire queste parole e questo è già un buon segno.


Io non chiedo ormai da un bel po'. Ma quando lo penso in modo diverso lui lo avverte. E mi chiede cosa c'è? Perché ti sento lontana? E allora dovrei dirgli con i miei bei dentini brillanti ....niente caro tutto bene! Ma anche no.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Semplice esperienza:mrgreen::mrgreen:da piccola me lo dicevano sempre "l'esperienza è quella che conta "' STRAMALEDETTAMENTE VERO!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: è se propri devo dirlo tutta a me alla fine rimuginare sull'evento mi faceva sentire infinitamente stupida, ho pensato alla fine che io lo usassi come un alibi per non andare avanti, per me era importante andare avanti ... Ma forse avevo paura?Sai talvolta diventa così comodo commiserarsi. Ho deciso di impegnarmi  a guarire solo ed esclusivamente per me.... Per una volta e solo in questo caso ho amato "l'egoismo" in me :mrgreen:



Ricordami il tutto perchè dovrò approvarti nuovamente, non posso nuovamente riapprovare, ma io da buon siculo non scordo. :mrgreen::up:


----------



## T-REX (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non chiedo ormai da un bel po'. *Ma quando lo penso in modo diverso lui lo avverte. E mi chiede cosa c'è?* Perché ti sento lontana? E allora dovrei dirgli con i miei bei dentini brillanti ....niente caro tutto bene! Ma anche no.


in neretto, idem!!


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se avete parlato tanto ed è passato un bel mucchio di tempo, e tutto questo unito dal fatto che "avete" deciso di rimanere assieme, perchè sarebbe inutile scartavetrare le biglie ed anche perchè la si deve smettere di provar piacere a soffrire ed allungare la tragedia. Che poi alla fine a lungo andare visto che si è rimasti assieme sarebbe come far pentire il traditore di essere rimasto.


Claudio io non rompo le biglie. A momenti sono triste, spenta. Lui se ne accorge e riesce il discorso. Perché devo far finta di star bene? Ho finto già x anni quando sospettavo di loro. Adesso non mi va più. Quello che provo viene fuori. E se lui dovesse pentirsi i essere rimasto....sarebbe il punto definitivo a tutto....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Personalmente sono nella fase in cui mi sono stufato di continuare a chiedere, qualche mese fa, mai avrei giurato di dire queste parole e questo è già un buon segno.


Per esperienza: ottimo segno avanti tutta


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> *"Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> "nulla, solo non riesco a dormire"
> "perchè?"
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Claudio io non rompo le biglie. A momenti sono triste, spenta. Lui se ne accorge e riesce il discorso. Perché devo far finta di star bene? Ho finto già x anni quando sospettavo di loro. Adesso non mi va più. Quello che provo viene fuori. E se lui dovesse pentirsi i essere rimasto....sarebbe il punto definitivo a tutto....


Circe tutti sappiamo che un traditore debba inizialmente avere molta pazienza no? 
Ricordiamoci però una cosa, la persona che deve avere tanta pazienza non soltanto è un'essere umano con le nostre stesse caratteristiche, ma anche la persona che sta percorrendo un percorso che si è scelto insieme di fare. In quel percorso dobbiamo avere la capacità inizialmente di aprirci totalmente, magari sfogarsi anche nelle maniere più sbagliate, anche queste fanno parte di un percorso che aiuta nello sfogo, ma nel tempo se insieme si è voluti rimanere, il tradito deve cambiare strada. Io ho suggerito di di non parlarne più e anzi di cercare quella maniera o modo per poter in qualche maniera non martirizzare non tanto il traditore, ma la coppia.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me è finita. la tua storia è finita. Nelle tue parole in neretto c'è molta rabbia, non hai perdonato, non è facile ma rodersi dentro è autodistruggente:  come dici tu


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Data la profondità di analisi del tuo commento sospetto che dietro il tuo nick si nasconda Raffaele Morelli.

Vedi per come eravamo messi prima e per come siamo ora a me viene da dire che forse è ricominciata. 
Ciò non toglie che il tradimento sia un vulnus notevole e che le ricadute di umore, specie a cinque mesi dalla scoperta, ci possano essere eccome. Chiedevo solo come affrontarle. 
Astenersi improvvisati e improbabili Freud dell'ultima ora, please.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe tutti sappiamo che un traditore debba inizialmente avere molta pazienza no?
> Ricordiamoci però una cosa, la persona che deve avere tanta pazienza non soltanto è un'essere umano con le nostre stesse caratteristiche, ma anche la persona che sta percorrendo un percorso che si è scelto insieme di fare. In quel percorso dobbiamo avere la capacità inizialmente di aprirci totalmente, magari sfogarsi anche nelle maniere più sbagliate, anche queste fanno parte di un percorso che aiuta nello sfogo, ma nel tempo se insieme si è voluti rimanere, il tradito deve cambiare strada.* Io ho suggerito di di non parlarne più e anzi di cercare quella maniera o modo per poter in qualche maniera non martirizzare non tanto il traditore, ma la coppia*.


Esatto Circe.
Io da questo atteggiamento ho trovato grande giovamento per la coppia, e questo mi ha consentito di superare tanti problemi personali, dall'ansia onnipresente, a un pessimismo che oramai era diventato cancerogeno.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Esatto Circe.
> Io da questo atteggiamento ho trovato grande giovamento per la coppia, e questo mi ha consentito di superare tanti problemi personali, dall'ansia onnipresente, a un pessimismo che oramai era diventato cancerogeno.



Mi sentivo femmina effettivamente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordami il tutto perchè dovrò approvarti nuovamente, non posso nuovamente riapprovare, ma io da buon siculo non scordo. :mrgreen::up:


Grazie Claudio ma non credo te lo ricorderò prediligo il confronto o lo scontro se necessario sempre costruttivi alle approvazioni e/o disapprovazioni stile "camera dei deputati" :mrgreen: . Comprendo che voi ci tenete molto e sicuramente saranno utili alla popolarità o ad altro ( che ancora non ho ben compreso) ma se posso io mi esimerei da considerare i rossi e i verdi che arrivano con così tanta trepidazione  non è questione di non volersi adeguare,è proprio la mia indole così quando approvo lo dico chiaramente e lo stesso se non approvo.                                                              E fu così che venne seppellita dai rossi :rotfl:scusate ma ritengo che l'ironia e soprattutto l'autoironia e' la vera forza su cui può contare l'uomo. ( peraltro  il rosso mi dona moltissimo)


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> in neretto, idem!!


Se lui te lo chiede tu sinceramente ti esprimi: Guarda caro in questo momento mi stanno girando gli zebedei perché sto RIMUGINANDO, che dici? È attendi la sua risposta  cavolo se te lo chiede e ti sentì così glielo comunichi ma se ti maceri da sola e lui è cieco e sordo no serve proprio a nulla


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sentivo femmina effettivamente. :mrgreen:


Ops!! scusa ho fatto confusione. Basterà un verde a farmi perdonare?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ops!! scusa ho fatto confusione. Basterà un verde a farmi perdonare?



:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Esatto Circe.
> Io da questo atteggiamento ho trovato grande giovamento per la coppia, e questo mi ha consentito di superare tanti problemi personali, dall'ansia onnipresente, a un pessimismo che oramai era diventato cancerogeno.


Vedi che sei sulla buona strada, le ricadute incazzose ed emotive fanno parte della cura ... Fai conto sia la medicina da prendersi per guarire definitivamente


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

se vuoi rimanre in compagnia dei tuoi fantasmi, fa pure, se non li cacci torneranno sempre. Cacciarli non è facile, lei è stata di un altro e tu questo non te lo perdoni, ne lo perdoni a lei. Buona fortuna.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> se vuoi rimanre in compagnia dei tuoi fantasmi, fa pure, se non li cacci torneranno sempre. Cacciarli non è facile, lei è stata di un altro e tu questo non te lo perdoni, ne lo perdoni a lei. Buona fortuna.


In effetti hai ragione!Quello che i traditi non capiscono è proprio questo:è inutile rivolere il patner traditore perchè non è più la stessa persona....!


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vuoi rimanre in compagnia dei tuoi fantasmi, fa pure, se non li cacci torneranno sempre. Cacciarli non è facile, lei è stata di un altro e tu questo non te lo perdoni, ne lo perdoni a lei. Buona fortuna.


No, è qui che ti sbagli: anche se mi da fastidio lo perdono.
del resto il fatto stesso che si usa la parola perdono significa che ti ha fatto del male. Non avrei bisogno di perdonare chi mi regala una nuova Ferrari, giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vuoi rimanre in compagnia dei tuoi fantasmi, fa pure, se non li cacci torneranno sempre. Cacciarli non è facile, lei è stata di un altro e tu questo non te lo perdoni, ne lo perdoni a lei. Buona fortuna.


Ma che hai mangiato acido stamattina?

Guarda che la storia di fruit è recente, o vogliamo dare al tradimento quel tono non curante di un qual cosa che inizialmente non solo brucia ma ti implode dentro uccidendoti? 

Fruit non ha nulla di cui perdonarsi, perchè sua moglie non gli appartiene. Ha sbagliato è vero ma stanno insieme ora, appunto perchè al momento la moglie ha scelto lui, e prendendo questo come spunto, vuol dire che, nonostante la moglie ha avuto un "mancamento" fruit è l'uomo con cui lei vuole rimanere.  A lei non ha nulla da perdonare, eventualmente con lei può cercare di avere un futuro da dividere. 

Compà pantoprazolo ?


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie Claudio ma non credo te lo ricorderò* prediligo il confronto o lo scontro se necessario sempre costruttivi alle approvazioni e/o disapprovazioni stile "camera dei deputati"* :mrgreen: . Comprendo che voi ci tenete molto e sicuramente saranno utili alla popolarità o ad altro ( che ancora non ho ben compreso) ma se posso io mi esimerei da considerare i rossi e i verdi che arrivano con così tanta trepidazione  non è questione di non volersi adeguare,è proprio la mia indole così quando approvo lo dico chiaramente e lo stesso se non approvo.                                                              E fu così che venne seppellita dai rossi :rotfl:scusate ma ritengo che l'ironia e soprattutto l'autoironia e' la vera forza su cui può contare l'uomo. ( peraltro  il rosso mi dona moltissimo)


ho smesso di agitarmi ma è così lampante che sia questa la realtà sana in un forum.
 pensa tu il punteggio come all'asilo, oltretutto il click anonimo quanto può essere interessante ai fini del dialogo.
ma tant'è pare che la cosa sia gradita alla maggioranza.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione!Quello che i traditi non capiscono è proprio questo:è inutile rivolere il patner traditore perchè non è più la stessa persona....!


tra i due si spezza il legame fatto dal tutto. é come tagliare il cordone ombellicale ad un neonato, si spezza la complicità tra due esseri. è inutile crearsi mondi irreali. Mi spiace.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fruit*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> No, è qui che ti sbagli: anche se mi da fastidio lo perdono.
> del resto il fatto stesso che si usa la parola perdono significa che ti ha fatto del male. Non avrei bisogno di perdonare chi mi regala una nuova Ferrari, giusto?


Cose del genere non si perdonano facilmente,si decide di conviverci,perchè si pensa sia la via più facile a breve scadenza....!


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che hai mangiato acido stamattina?
> 
> Guarda che la storia di fruit è recente, o vogliamo dare al tradimento quel tono non curante di un qual cosa che inizialmente non solo brucia ma ti implode dentro uccidendoti?
> 
> ...


Si mi sembra che a volte si venga qui a sfogare le proprie di frustrazioni magari caricando gli altri delle stesse... mah!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> tra i due si spezza il legame fatto dal tutto. é come tagliare il cordone ombellicale ad un neonato, si spezza la complicità tra due esseri. è inutile crearsi mondi irreali. Mi spiace.


Si,però crearsi un mondo irreale è il sistema migliore per farsi meno male....apparentemente!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Si mi sembra che a volte si venga qui a sfogare le proprie di frustrazioni magari caricando gli altri delle stesse... mah!



Eh ma infatti leggendo la tua prima risposta alla sua, e vedendo che dopo ha nuovamente riciclato il suo pensiero, mi sono detto e che cazzo! se Fruit ti scrive una cosa e ti chiude il discorso, mica puoi ancora percorrerlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione!Quello che i traditi non capiscono è proprio questo:è inutile rivolere il patner traditore perchè non è più la stessa persona....!


E quello che i traditori non capscono è che anche il tradito NON  sarà più la stessa persona  guarda se il giochino tra i due prosegue e ricomincia è perché entrambi sanno che l'altro ora è diverso .... Quindi reciprocamente si lanciano i seguenti messaggi  : Attenzione consigli per l'uso   SONO DIVERSO/A :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo, non posso farci niente se la storia di Fruit è recente. Anche tu, la tua è vecchia, sei tornato a rifare le stesse cose che facevi prima del botto, pensi che tutto vada bene, ma dall'armadio senti una vocina di tanto in tanto che rispolvera. Non dirmi che non è così. Ne parli continuamente, vuol dire che ci sei ancora dentro. Non create false speranze. IL sig. qui, potrà continuare la sua vita a fianco della dolce lei come se niente fosse, ma........ .


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma infatti leggendo la tua prima risposta alla sua, e vedendo che dopo ha nuovamente riciclato il suo pensiero, mi sono detto e che cazzo! se Fruit ti scrive una cosa e ti chiude il discorso, mica puoi ancora percorrerlo.


Ma per carità, siamo in democrazia. Anzi viste le ultime vicende siamo in anarchia! 

...ops! non si parla di politica qui!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E quello che i traditori non capscono è che anche il tradito NON sarà più la stessa persona  guarda se il giochino tra i due prosegue e ricomincia è perché entrambi sanno che l'altro ora è diverso .... Quindi reciprocamente si lanciano i seguenti messaggi : Attenzione consigli per l'uso  SONO DIVERSO/A :mrgreen:


Si,ma il giochino ricomincia su basi instabili... perchè ti assicuro che il tradito nell'animo avrà sempre un senso di rivalsa e malumore.Per quel che mi rigurarda poi,il giochino mi piace fin quando mi fa star bene,se stai con me e finisceisotto un altro pisello,mi spiace ma vado a giocare altrove.Non puoi cmabiare le regole del gioco alle mie spalle e scegliere di giocare ancora con me....!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Si mi sembra che a volte si venga qui a sfogare le proprie di frustrazioni magari caricando gli altri delle stesse... mah!


esimio, io di frustazioni non ne ho, almeno in questo senso non ne sono a conoscenza, ma se la mia cruda opinione ti turba, mi ritiro.  :up:

leggi i lunghi tragitti di chi prima di te ha sofferto: la prima Circe, Ultimo e tanti altri. A distanza di anni ti sembrano abbiano perdonato?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho smesso di agitarmi ma è così lampante che sia questa la realtà sana in un forum.
> pensa tu il punteggio come all'asilo, oltretutto il click anonimo quanto può essere interessante ai fini del dialogo.
> ma tant'è pare che la cosa sia gradita alla maggioranza.


E democraticamente mi inchino alla scelta della maggioranza ma evito di applicare tale scelta


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, non posso farci niente se la storia di Fruit è recente. Anche tu, la tua è vecchia, sei tornato a rifare le stesse cose che facevi prima del botto, pensi che tutto vada bene, ma dall'armadio senti una vocina di tanto in tanto che rispolvera. Non dirmi che non è così. Ne parli continuamente, vuol dire che ci sei ancora dentro. Non create false speranze. *IL sig. qui, potrà continuare la sua vita a fianco della dolce lei come se niente fosse, ma........* .



Su questo, ti do pienamente ragione. 
Sarebbe stupido continuare come se nulla fosse, senza interrogarsi sui motivi che hanno condotto a quel gesto. 
Una nuova vita, necessariamente diversa ma non per questo peggiore, nasce dal fatto di capire perchè si è arrivato a quello e non tanto il come. 
Diceva un proverbio: quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda la mano. E spesso le nostre rabbie nascono proprio dalla vista di quella mano mentre invece guardare la luna ci porterebbe ad un livello di comprensione e maturità personale superiore.

shalom


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, non posso farci niente se la storia di Fruit è recente. Anche tu, la tua è vecchia, sei tornato a rifare le stesse cose che facevi prima del botto, pensi che tutto vada bene, ma dall'armadio senti una vocina di tanto in tanto che rispolvera. Non dirmi che non è così. Ne parli continuamente, vuol dire che ci sei ancora dentro. Non create false speranze. IL sig. qui, potrà continuare la sua vita a fianco della dolce lei come se niente fosse, ma........ .



Posso solo scriverti che nei miei riguardi stai sbagliando. Vero è però che sono cambiato in base ad un tradimento.

La vocina che sento dentro non fa male, mi dice soltanto, Clà non scordare, non startene sugli allori se vuoi tenere in piede un rapporto, Clà, stai tranquillo che la vita è bella, è bella ora sarà bella anche da divorziati, Clà il tuo benessere e la tua persona sono quelle che hai voluto tu anche in conseguenza di errori e non, che hanno contraddistinto la mia vita, etc etc.... 
E tutto questo compare lui serenamente. Ellosò sembra difficile crederci, tanto è vero ricordo sempre quando stavo male ripetutamente, ma ora che ne sono fuori sembra un sogno, dove la mia persona manco la riconosco più talmente risulta imbarazzante il ricordo di ciò che pensavo per farmi del male.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E democraticamente mi inchino alla scelta della maggioranza ma evito di applicare tale scelta


esatto.danno non se ne arreca ma non ci si sente ridicole (io almeno mi sentirei tale , soprattutto dovessi pigiare rosso senza dire che non ero d'accordo sulla questione)


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ......................Fruit non ha nulla di cui perdonarsi, ..................


claudio, la colpa è 50%. Questa verità la sappiamo sfatta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fruit*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> Su questo, ti do pienamente ragione.
> Sarebbe stupido continuare come se nulla fosse, senza interrogarsi sui motivi che hanno condotto a quel gesto.
> Una nuova vita, necessariamente diversa ma non per questo peggiore, nasce dal fatto di capire perchè si è arrivato a quello e non tanto il come.
> Diceva un proverbio: quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda la mano. E spesso le nostre rabbie nascono proprio dalla vista di quella mano mentre invece guardare la luna ci porterebbe ad un livello di comprensione e maturità personale superiore.
> ...


Ma cosa c'è da capire?Perdonami,la questione è che qualsiasi motivo possa esserci,si dovrebbe affrontare i problemi parlando costruttivamente,non finendo a tu per tu con un altro pisello.Poi sono scelte soggettive,io una donna che invece di parlare,di affrontare i problemi insieme a me,finisce senza mutande non la vorrei più al mio fianco....!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> claudio, la colpa è 50%. Questa verità la sappiamo sfatta.


Dove è scritto?Le colpe possono essere anche al 50% ma dal momento che  ti vai a scopare un altro le colpe passano al 90%.... e dai!


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> esimio, io di frustazioni non ne ho, almeno in questo senso non ne sono a conoscenza, ma se la mia cruda opinione ti turba, mi ritiro.  :up:



No, non mi turba, altrimenti andrei a parlare in un luogo meno protetto che non in questo forum, tranquillo



Lui ha detto:


> leggi i lunghi tragitti di chi prima di te ha sofferto: la prima Circe, Ultimo e tanti altri. A distanza di anni ti sembrano abbiano perdonato?


Si il campionario è vario. Sinceramente leggo di utenti che hanno ristabilito una buona armonia ed altri che a distanza di tanto tempo non ne sono affatto fuori, altri che hanno deciso di rompere...
Però ogni tradimento ha la sua dinamica e soprattutto ogni coppia è a se stante. Credo conti molto più quello che si era prima del tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma il giochino ricomincia su basi instabili... perchè ti assicuro che il tradito nell'animo avrà sempre un senso di rivalsa e malumore.Per quel che mi rigurarda poi,il giochino mi piace fin quando mi fa star bene,se stai con me e finisceisotto un altro pisello,mi spiace ma vado a giocare altrove.Non puoi cmabiare le regole del gioco alle mie spalle e scegliere di giocare ancora con me....!


Guarda per esperienza direttissima  quando il mio lui mi ha confessato( non di sua spontanea volontà ) il tradimento io con moltissima calma ho subito replicato" bene evidentemente ti sei innamorato di un'altra persona, può succedere avrei preferito fossi stato sincero prima di tradire la mia fiducia, ma ora posso considerare  chiusa la nostra relazione, ti auguro ogni bene con lei"  ti assicuro che la faccia da addolorato e anche un po' da fesso se devo raccontarla  giusta ce l'aveva lui  proprio non se l'aspettava e ancora mi chiedo ... Perché non se l'aspettava?   la coscienza umana è veramente strana  ti lascio immaginare il seguito anche perché voi maschietti siete duri di comprendonio talvolta (leggilo come spesso)


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio, la colpa è 50%. Questa verità la sappiamo sfatta.


Vero. Solo che la maggior parte di quello scriviamo già lo sappiamo a priori, solo che si ha bisogno di sentirselo dire spesso.

Se io conosco le vicende di un tradimento perchè ci sono stato dentro, e, mi ritrovo a poter aiutare qualche persona e lo posso fare, io lo faccio, e lo faccio con quelle modalità che sono la mia esperienza in merito.

Quindi se qualcuno necessità di sfogarsi anche nelle minchiate, io sono presente a ricordagli la minchiata che già lui sa a priori, perchè ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove è scritto?Le colpe possono essere anche al 50% ma dal momento che  ti vai a scopare un altro le colpe passano al 90%.... e dai!



Infatti meglio non parlare di percentuali, perchè un tradimento è sbagliato e stop. Se poi dobbiamo andare a eliminare il tradimento e cominciare a parlare del rapporto di coppia che si è avuto e che hanno portato ad allontanare la coppia, allora si che possiamo cominciare a parlare, e sempre senza percentuali.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è da capire?Perdonami,la questione è che qualsiasi motivo possa esserci,si dovrebbe affrontare i problemi parlando costruttivamente,non finendo a tu per tu con un altro pisello.Poi sono scelte soggettive,io una donna che invece di parlare,di affrontare i problemi insieme a me,finisce senza mutande non la vorrei più al mio fianco....!


Siamo esseri umani. Il software è in continuo aggiornamento ma ancora si verificano  dei freez. Per non parlare dei virus. Anche l'antivirus più potente e aggiornato talora fallisce e bisogna fare talora una bella formattazione.
Per fortuna molti nonostante tutto hanno la sana abitudine di fare dei backup.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda per esperienza direttissima  quando il mio lui mi ha confessato( non di sua spontanea volontà ) il tradimento io con moltissima calma ho subito replicato" bene evidentemente ti sei innamorato di un'altra persona, può succedere avrei preferito fossi stato sincero prima di tradire la mia fiducia, ma ora posso considerare chiusa la nostra relazione, ti auguro ogni bene con lei" ti assicuro che la faccia da addolorato e anche un po' da fesso se devo raccontarla giusta ce l'aveva lui  proprio non se l'aspettava e ancora mi chiedo ... Perché non se l'aspettava?  la coscienza umana è veramente strana  ti lascio immaginare il seguito anche perché voi maschietti siete duri di comprendonio talvolta (leggi lo come spesso)


Bè non tutti gli uomini sono superficiali e stupidi...!Io quando ho tradito ho confessato,ho mollato la mia lei,ho mollato la mia amante e son rimasto solo come uno stronzo....e la mia faccia era parecchio incazzata!Incazzato con me stesso,per essere diverso da quello che pensavo di essere.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*fruit*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> Siamo esseri umani. Il software è in continuo aggiornamento ma ancora si verificano dei freez. Per non parlare dei virus. Anche l'antivirus più potente e aggiornato talora fallisce e bisogna fare talora una bella formattazione.
> Per fortuna molti nonostante tutto hanno la sana abitudine di fare dei backup.


Perdonami credo che la questione sia ben altra....


----------



## ilnikko (27 Febbraio 2013)

Personalmente concordo con chi ha detto 50%,se i numeri possono avere una valenza in queste cose.
Cambierei solo la parola "colpa" con "responsabilita'"....
Giusto anche parlare del rapporto che si aveva prima.
Imho.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove è scritto?Le colpe possono essere anche al 50% ma dal momento che ti vai a scopare un altro le colpe passano al 90%.... e dai!


per te cambiano le percentuali ma la colpa è sempre di entrambi. 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se io conosco le vicende di un tradimento perchè ci sono stato dentro, e, mi ritrovo a poter aiutare qualche persona e lo posso fare, io lo faccio, e lo faccio con quelle modalità che sono la mia esperienza in merito.
> 
> Quindi se qualcuno necessità di sfogarsi anche nelle minchiate, io sono presente a ricordagli la minchiata che già lui sa a priori, perchè ne ha bisogno.


si, hai ragione, aiutiamolo, ma non diciamogli che si chiude una porta e si apre un portone. Non è come lanciare una monetina alle proprie spalle, Claudio, è dura, lunga e non sempre si raggiunge il traguardo. Se poi vogliamo sopravvivere nella coppia, tanto di cappello, ma se nulla ci lega, i figli, meglio tagliare la testa al toro.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè non tutti gli uomini sono superficiali e stupidi...!Io quando ho tradito ho confessato,ho mollato la mia lei,ho mollato la mia amante e son rimasto solo come uno stronzo....e la mia faccia era parecchio incazzata!Incazzato con me stesso,per essere diverso da quello che pensavo di essere.


da allora non sei cambiato per niente, stronzo eri e stronzo sei. :mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami credo che la questione sia ben altra....


Sono tutt'orecchie....


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> per te cambiano le percentuali ma la colpa è sempre di entrambi.
> 
> 
> 
> si, hai ragione, aiutiamolo, ma non diciamogli che si chiude una porta e si apre un portone. Non è come lanciare una monetina alle proprie spalle, Claudio, è dura, lunga e non sempre si raggiunge il traguardo. Se poi vogliamo sopravvivere nella coppia, tanto di cappello, ma se nulla ci lega, i figli, meglio tagliare la testa al toro.


No dal momento che per un qualsiasi motivo finisci a scopare con un altro le colpe son solo le tue.Signori non siamo bestie,abbiamo il pensiero,se poi non abbiamo LE PALLE E L'AMOR PROPRIO è ben altro discorso.Chiaro che quando ci sono figli di mezzo capisco che si possa fare altro tipo di scelte,ma quando non ci sono,un calcio in culo sarebbe auspicabile senza se e senza ma...!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per te cambiano le percentuali ma la colpa è sempre di entrambi.
> 
> 
> 
> si, hai ragione, aiutiamolo, ma non diciamogli che si chiude una porta e si apre un portone. Non è come lanciare una monetina alle proprie spalle, Claudio, è dura, lunga e non sempre si raggiunge il traguardo. Se poi vogliamo sopravvivere nella coppia, tanto di cappello, ma se nulla ci lega, i figli, meglio tagliare la testa al toro.



Sono d'accordo.

Però sul discorso rimanere o andarsene in base al non avere figli posso solo presumere, perchè nel mio caso i figli ci sono. La prima cosa che mi ha tenuto dentro la famiglia è stata l'assoluta certezza del suo amore, e dopo nel tempo e con tutto il dolore che mi accompagnava sono stati anche e forse soprattutto i figli. 

Ma evitiamo di parlare di me, quindi prendiamo quello che ho scritto per quello che è senza cercare altro.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da allora non sei cambiato per niente, stronzo eri e stronzo sei. :mrgreen:



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fruit*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sono tutt'orecchie....


Credo che sia questione di dignità e amor proprio...!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> da allora non sei cambiato per niente, stronzo eri e stronzo sei. :mrgreen:


Si sono uno stronzo molto umano,meglio avere una carattere del cazzo che non avere carattere.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dal momento che per un qualsiasi motivo finisci a scopare con un altro le colpe son solo le tue.Signori non siamo bestie,abbiamo il pensiero,se poi non abbiamo LE PALLE E L'AMOR PROPRIO è ben altro discorso.Chiaro che quando ci sono figli di mezzo capisco che si possa fare altro tipo di scelte,ma quando non ci sono,un calcio in culo sarebbe auspicabile senza se e senza ma...!


ma perchè continui a dire le stesse cose che dico prima io. Se non hai argomentazioni in merito, vai a romper le palle altrove, che le capacità non ti mancano.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia questione di dignità e amor proprio...!


di orgoglio, dunque...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè continui a dire le stesse cose che dico prima io. Se non hai argomentazioni in merito, vai a romper le palle altrove, che le capacità non ti mancano.



:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> di orgoglio, dunque...


Magari sparo una cazzata, ma credo che non abbia ben inteso il discorso che tu hai scritto sui backup o come cavolo si scrive. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè continui a dire le stesse cose che dico prima io. Se non hai argomentazioni in merito, vai a romper le palle altrove, che le capacità non ti mancano.


Conta quello che dico io...non quello che dici tu.!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



fruitbasket ha detto:


> di orgoglio, dunque...


No,l'orgoglio è un'altra cosa.Parlo di amor proprio,di volersi bene,di avere rispetto per se stessi e pensare di meritare altro...!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conta quello che dico io...non quello che dici tu.!


chiedo venia. 

Speriamo che Iosonoio non passi da queste parti, chissà quante ce ne direbbe.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> chiedo venia.
> 
> Speriamo che Iosonoio non passi da queste parti, chissà quante ce ne direbbe.


Figurati sei uno dei miei forumisti preferiti....:up:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati sei uno dei miei forumisti preferiti....:up:


anche tu, però adesso evitiamo le sdolcinerie. Inoltre, se leggesse Ultimo, ci resterebbe male, pensa subito ad un tradimento e poi inizia con la sua tiritera, e sai che palle quando ci si mette.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
> Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta.
> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> "Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> ...


Per una volta rispondo senza leggere le risposte. Dipende da come sei tu. Se sai che puoi masticarti da solo la rabbia, digerirla ed espellerla, tieniti tutto per te. Se sai che caratterialmente si accumula e poi, senza valvola di sfogo, ti porta a esplodere, parla e trasformala in tristezza, dialogo e magari dolcezza.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> anche tu, però adesso evitiamo le sdolcinerie. Inoltre, se leggesse Ultimo, ci resterebbe male, pensa subito ad un tradimento e poi inizia con la sua tiritera, e sai che palle quando ci si mette.


Ultimo è particolare ha un animo sensibile e buono,spesso sembra sprovveduto,è simpatico senza sapere di esserlo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Quando si dice che
> "le corna sono come il mal di denti, prima o poi passano", non si dice certo una cosa a caso,
> tanto per dire.
> ma come il mal di denti appunto ogni tanto tornano a far male.
> ...


Il mal di denti non è come il mal di testa, dipende dalle carie che si possono curare ma con il tempo distruggono il dente. E' un paragone azzeccato o no?


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo è particolare ha un animo sensibile e buono,spesso sembra sprovveduto,è simpatico senza sapere di esserlo.


ecco, non diciamoglielo perchè altrimenti si monta la testa.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè non tutti gli uomini sono superficiali e stupidi...!Io quando ho tradito ho confessato,ho mollato la mia lei,ho mollato la mia amante e son rimasto solo come uno stronzo....e la mia faccia era parecchio incazzata!Incazzato con me stesso,per essere diverso da quello che pensavo di essere.


Il mio giudizio non era rivolto a te nemmeno ci conosciamo e comunque hai fatto la cosa giusta e anche il finale incazzarti con te stesso  buon segno


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio giudizio non era rivolto a te nemmeno ci conosciamo e comunque hai fatto la cosa giusta e anche il finale incazzarti con te stesso  buon segno


Si ho capito che non ti rivolgevi a me.Avro fatto anche la cosa giusta e son sicuro di averla fatta,ma quanto mi è costata in termini di sofferenza....!Però mi guardo allo specchio e nonostante tutto mi aggrado.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe tutti sappiamo che un traditore debba inizialmente avere molta pazienza no?
> Ricordiamoci però una cosa, la persona che deve avere tanta pazienza non soltanto è un'essere umano con le nostre stesse caratteristiche, ma anche la persona che sta percorrendo un percorso che si è scelto insieme di fare. In quel percorso dobbiamo avere la capacità inizialmente di aprirci totalmente, magari sfogarsi anche nelle maniere più sbagliate, anche queste fanno parte di un percorso che aiuta nello sfogo, ma nel tempo se insieme si è voluti rimanere, il tradito deve cambiare strada. Io ho suggerito di di non parlarne più e anzi di cercare quella maniera o modo per poter in qualche maniera non martirizzare non tanto il traditore, ma la coppia.


Ma non vorrai paragonare il tradimento che hai subito tu a quello subito da Circe?!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho capito che non ti rivolgevi a me.Avro fatto anche la cosa giusta e son sicuro di averla fatta,ma quanto mi è costata in termini di sofferenza....!Però mi guardo allo specchio e nonostante tutto mi aggrado.:rotfl:


Non dubito che tu ne abbia sofferto molto ma guardarsi allo specchio e non vomitare contemporaneamente ne converrai è un'ottima cosa


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho capito che non ti rivolgevi a me.Avro fatto anche la cosa giusta e son sicuro di averla fatta,ma quanto mi è costata in termini di sofferenza....!Però mi guardo allo specchio e nonostante tutto mi aggrado.:rotfl:


immagino il tuo povero specchio, sarà uno schifo, tutto imbrattato di sputi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che tu ne abbia sofferto molto ma guardarsi allo specchio e non vomitare contemporaneamente ne converrai è un'ottima cosa


Conosci tanta gente che comunque si guarda allo sepcchio e si piace a prescindere?io si.....purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non vorrai paragonare il tradimento che hai subito tu a quello subito da Circe?!


Ma qui "misurate" pure i tradimenti? ....... E il  numero delle reputazioni se rosse o nere e il grado dei tradimenti  son tornata a scuola  è tutta una votazione


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione!Quello che i traditi non capiscono è proprio questo:è inutile rivolere il patner traditore perchè non è più la stessa persona....!


Ti approvo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non vorrai paragonare il tradimento che hai subito tu a quello subito da Circe?!


Assolutamente no.

Vogliamo farlo? E se lo facciamo vogliamo anche andare a scavare nella soggettività mia e di circe? magari facciamo una classifica? che dici? 

O forse nel dolore che io ho provato con tanto di voglia di suicidio da un balzo a qualcosa su cui puoi cominciare a ragionare? Che ne so eh! sto farneticando, ma insomma..... evita a priori un'uscita dove sai che la soggettività gioca anche un ruolo fondamentale. 

Ne sono esempi tantissimi nick qua dentro che essendo stati traditi hanno reagito diversamente.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> immagino il tuo povero specchio, sarà uno schifo, tutto imbrattato di sputi.


No,mi piace quello che sono diventato,pensando da dove son partito poi...!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti approvo


Solo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui "misurate" pure i tradimenti? ....... E il  numero delle reputazioni se rosse o nere e il grado dei tradimenti  son tornata a scuola  è tutta una votazione



Ne avanzi due approvazioni. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci tanta gente che comunque si guarda allo sepcchio e si piace a prescindere?io si.....purtroppo.


Ah si certooooo  che ce n'è. Ma io non la invidio, dici che dovrei ? ... Naaaaaa non riesco


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E quello che i traditori non capscono è che anche il tradito NON  sarà più la stessa persona  guarda se il giochino tra i due prosegue e ricomincia è perché entrambi sanno che l'altro ora è diverso .... Quindi reciprocamente si lanciano i seguenti messaggi  : Attenzione consigli per l'uso   SONO DIVERSO/A :mrgreen:


Approvo


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si certooooo che ce n'è. Ma io non la invidio, dici che dovrei ? ... Naaaaaa non riesco


Il mondo gira dall'altra parte,e non è la mia parte....!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne avanzi due approvazioni. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda tu con me lo scrivi quando sei in accordo e quando non lo sei che ci capiamo prima senza star tanto a spingere sti due bottoncini  colorati  io farò lo stesso con te ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui "misurate" pure i tradimenti? ....... E il  numero delle reputazioni se rosse o nere e il grado dei tradimenti  son tornata a scuola  è tutta una votazione


Cosa vuoi dire? Credi che siano tutti uguali? Allora perché sei qui? Basta dire "vai con dio!" e si risolvono tutti come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda tu con me lo scrivi quando sei in accordo e quando non lo sei che ci capiamo prima senza star tanto a spingere sti due bottoncini  colorati  io farò lo stesso con te ...



Approvo!! e se non la smetti ti broccolo da paura! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo gira dall'altra parte,e non è la mia parte....!


Il mondo gira male e  se poi uno si abbatte per questa quisquilia è la fine  quindi più la vita ti morde e più tenta di azzannarla


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti approvo


è una cosa che ho detto io, lui ha solamente copiato. dovresti approvare me, ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Vogliamo farlo? E se lo facciamo vogliamo anche andare a scavare nella soggettività mia e di circe? magari facciamo una classifica? che dici?
> 
> ...


La soggettività è una cosa, l'oggettività di quel che è successo è un'altra. Basti dire che hai recentemente scritto che l'altro tu lo conoscevi di vista. Ti sembra che tu possa proporre la soluzione che hai trovato tu al caso di Circe? Dai!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire? Credi che siano tutti uguali? Allora perché sei qui? Basta dire "vai con dio!" e si risolvono tutti come hai fatto tu.



Madonna santa Brunetta!! secondo me ti stai intestardendo,  trovo soltanto questa spiegazione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è una cosa che ho detto io, lui ha solamente copiato. dovresti approvare me, ma fa lo stesso.


Mi è piaciuto di più come l'ha detto lui (non Lui).:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto di più come l'ha detto lui (non Lui).:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


secondo me è anche il taglio di capelli e gli occhiali, vedrò cosa posso fare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La soggettività è una cosa, l'oggettività di quel che è successo è un'altra. Basti dire che hai recentemente scritto che l'altro tu lo conoscevi di vista. Ti sembra che tu possa proporre la soluzione che hai trovato tu al caso di Circe? Dai!



Bhe intanto non ho scritto che lo conoscevo di vista, dato che alcune volte abbiamo pranzato e cenato assieme.

L'oggettività della mia soggettività potrebbe soltanto portarmi a dire nel ricordo che ho del mio dolore, che nel mio caso il dolore è stato non peggiore ma molto peggiore, ma sarebbe una frase fatta, senza senso e senza rispetto peer il dolore e la sensibilità altrui.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me è anche il taglio di capelli e gli occhiali, vedrò cosa posso fare.


In effetti tu avresti bisogno di un buon barbiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Basta O.T.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe intanto non ho scritto che lo conoscevo di vista, dato che alcune volte abbiamo pranzato e cenato assieme.
> 
> L'oggettività della mia soggettività potrebbe soltanto portarmi a dire nel ricordo che ho del mio dolore, che nel mio caso il dolore è stato non peggiore ma molto peggiore, ma sarebbe una frase fatta, senza senso e senza rispetto peer il dolore e la sensibilità altrui.


Non mi intestardisco. Ma non ci siamo capiti amen.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti tu avresti bisogno di un buon barbiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Basta O.T.


Vero è, ma stamattina ha anche bisogno di leggere che lui ci è mancato in questi giorni. 

Scriviglielo che è da stamattina che rompe con sta domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero è, ma stamattina ha anche bisogno di leggere che lui ci è mancato in questi giorni.
> 
> Scriviglielo che è da stamattina che rompe con sta domanda.


Perché non c'è stato? :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non c'è stato? :mexican:



Mitica!""""":up::rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire? Credi che siano tutti uguali? Allora perché sei qui? Basta dire "vai con dio!" e si risolvono tutti come hai fatto tu.


La sofferenza e' qualcosa di intimo che ognuno affronta in modo diverso, chi la urla, chi la sussurra, chi la tace e la affronta così. Io conosco le mie di sofferenze ma non mi arrogo il diritto di conoscere quelle di altri e dire o pensare soffre più o meno di me. Ti confermo che anche se ho deciso di dire " vai con dio" io ho sofferto, semplicemente ritengo che una persona che in quel momento non si sente più legata a me non deve  essere costretta a strani  accanto se è altro quello che vuole, io non possiedo "nessuno" tantomeno l'uomo che in quel momento amo... Spero di esser stat chiara


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La sofferenza e' qualcosa di intimo che ognuno affronta in modo diverso, chi la urla, chi la sussurra, chi la tace e la affronta così. Io conosco le mie di sofferenze ma* non mi arrogo il diritto di conoscere quelle di altri e dire o pensare soffre più o meno di me*. Ti confermo che anche se ho deciso di dire " vai con dio" io ho sofferto, semplicemente ritengo che una persona che in quel momento non si sente più legata a me non deve  essere costretta a strani  accanto se è altro quello che vuole, io non possiedo "nessuno" tantomeno l'uomo che in quel momento amo... Spero di esser stat chiara


Esatto. Perciò non si può pretendere che quello che è andato bene per noi, in situazioni totalmente diverse, possa essere la soluzione per gli altri.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non c'è stato? :mexican:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mitica!""""":up::rofl:


secondo voi, STRONZI, può bastare? 

adesso basta con gli Ot


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo voi, STRONZI, può bastare?
> 
> adesso basta con gli Ot



Brunetta, il coso li, cioè il coso lui ci ha detto stronzi.  Lo ignoriamo e lo lasciamo marcire nella sua ignoranza oppure, con la classe che ci distingue gli diamo un calcio tandem ben assestato la dove il sole non batte mai? e non solo il sole eh:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mondo gira male e se poi uno si abbatte per questa quisquilia è la fine  quindi più la vita ti morde e più tenta di azzannarla


La vita non mi morde più,e ho smesso di azzannare,mi godo tutte le cose semplici che davo per scontate e scontate non sono.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto. Perciò non si può pretendere che quello che è andato bene per noi, in situazioni totalmente diverse, possa essere la soluzione per gli altri.



Giusto Brunetta, diciamo che stiamo cominciando a capirci.

Ma allora ti faccio una domanda, è retorica la domanda eh. A questo punto entriamo nel forum, leggiamo, diamo una pacca sulle spalle al malcapitato collega cornuto e..... c'è plus facile! 

Si cercano le dinamiche Brunetta, si cercano le somiglianze si cerca conforto, si cerca anche lo schiaffo e tutto quello che può servire per sfogarsi oppure no.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto. Perciò non si può pretendere che quello che è andato bene per noi, in situazioni totalmente diverse, possa essere la soluzione per gli altri.


Ma io non ho detto adotta la mi soluzione:mrgreen: quando mai ognuno fa quello che sente di fare :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunetta, il coso li, cioè il coso lui ci ha detto stronzi.  Lo ignoriamo e lo lasciamo marcire nella sua ignoranza oppure, con la classe che ci distingue gli diamo un calcio tandem ben assestato la dove il sole non batte mai? e non solo il sole eh:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io sono per ignorare :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto Brunetta, diciamo che stiamo cominciando a capirci.
> 
> Ma allora ti faccio una domanda, è retorica la domanda eh. A questo punto entriamo nel forum, leggiamo, diamo una pacca sulle spalle al malcapitato collega cornuto e..... c'è plus facile!
> 
> Si cercano le dinamiche Brunetta, si cercano le somiglianze si cerca conforto, si cerca anche lo schiaffo e tutto quello che può servire per sfogarsi oppure no.


Cercando di capire che ci sono situazioni che non assomigliano alla nostra e per le quali possiamo solo cercare di capire rispettosamente ed esprimere empatia.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualche coglione mi ha disapprovato questo post. Ciò mi indica che questo coglione è stato tradito/a e che quindi rimanendo con il/la partener continua imperterrito a scassare la minchia al partner.
> 
> Chi mi conosce sa che tengo alle approvazioni o alle disapprovazioni, perchè sono a parere mio indice di un discorso-percorso che potrebbe essere giusto o sbagliato, in questo caso prevale quello sopra scritto. quindi chi mi avesse disapprovato abbia le palle per mostrarsi e spiegarsi. E legga bene l'ultima parola, non spiegarmi, ma spiegarsi.




Tranqui oggi c'è qulcuno che spara ...
fine ot


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualche coglione mi ha disapprovato questo post. Ciò mi indica che questo coglione è stato tradito/a e che quindi rimanendo con il/la partener continua imperterrito a scassare la minchia al partner.
> 
> Chi mi conosce sa che tengo alle approvazioni o alle disapprovazioni, perchè sono a parere mio indice di un discorso-percorso che potrebbe essere giusto o sbagliato, in questo caso prevale quello sopra scritto. quindi chi mi avesse disapprovato abbia le palle per mostrarsi e spiegarsi. E legga bene l'ultima parola, non spiegarmi, ma spiegarsi.



A me hanno disapprovato 3 volte alla stessa ora lo stesso post in un 3d chiuso........... come la vedi?
Pensa al fatto che c'è gente che si accorda per rubinare gli stessi post
Ridicoli, infantili e coglioni


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
> Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta.
> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> "Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> ...



Ciao, ho letto solo l'intervento di Circe e concordo in tutto.
Io ho sempre guardato all'evolversi delle sensazioni: se queste persistevano dopo i vari tentativi di rimandarle indietro con ogni mezzo mio personale, le dovevo affrontare ancora  parlandogliene.
Solitamente, dopo stavo meglio, anche se non sempre.
Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che chi sta dall'altra parte debba essere a disposizione dell'altro e adoperarsi perché sia più tranquillo. 
Lo so che è doloroso e scabroso e non vorresti più entrarci, ma ogni tanto il malessere riaffiora, eccome, a volte anche con prepotenza, e allora bisogna tornarci su, se non altro per sfogo.
D'altro canto, chi è che ha combinato il casino che ha portato tutto questo danno?


----------



## celafarò (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo voi, STRONZI, può bastare?
> 
> adesso basta con gli Ot


Ci sono modi più civili per esprimere le opinioni.


----------



## celafarò (27 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto solo l'intervento di Circe e concordo in tutto.
> Io ho sempre guardato all'evolversi delle sensazioni: se queste persistevano dopo i vari tentativi di rimandarle indietro con ogni mezzo mio personale, le dovevo affrontare ancora  parlandogliene.
> Solitamente, dopo stavo meglio, anche se non sempre.
> Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che chi sta dall'altra parte debba essere a disposizione dell'altro e adoperarsi perché sia più tranquillo.
> ...


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi.
> Chi? l'incazzatura, la nausea, il fastidio... tutte quelle "splendide" sensazioni che nel momento dell'uragano si erano presentate tutte assieme e nei giorni successivi a cadenza regolare. Poi mano a mano erano sparite, celate dalla sensazione che si può fare, si può ricominciare, si può guardare oltre perchè è oltre che c'è il futuro non prima di quella scoperta.
> Poi una bella sera "toc toc". Si ripresentano loro alla porta.
> "Cosa c'è?" lei mi chiede
> ...


Si, ugualmente deleterio. Poterti sfogare è la strada migliore. 

I punto è...che tipo di reazione potrebbe succedere ad un tuo eventuale sfogo?
Ad occhio e croce temo che ci sia qualcosa che ti impedeisce.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me hanno disapprovato 3 volte alla stessa ora lo stesso post in un 3d chiuso........... come la vedi?
> Pensa al fatto che c'è gente che si accorda per rubinare gli stessi post
> Ridicoli, infantili e coglioni



..come ti capisco... (ora mi arriva un altro rosso...me lo sento)


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto solo l'intervento di Circe e concordo in tutto.
> Io ho sempre guardato all'evolversi delle sensazioni: se queste persistevano dopo i vari tentativi di rimandarle indietro con ogni mezzo mio personale, le dovevo affrontare ancora  parlandogliene.
> Solitamente, dopo stavo meglio, anche se non sempre.
> Ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che chi sta dall'altra parte debba essere a disposizione dell'altro e adoperarsi perché sia più tranquillo.
> ...





celafarò ha detto:


> Sei sempre saggia!!!:up:


n


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ci sono modi più civili per esprimere le opinioni.


ci sono modi più civili di farsi i fatti propri quando non si sa di cosa parlano gli altri. Stammi bene.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci sono modi più civili di farsi i fatti propri quando non si sa di cosa parlano gli altri. Stammi bene.




mngiato pesante?


----------



## celafarò (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mngiato pesante?


Sarà un po' di acidità di stomaco!!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mngiato pesante?


assolutamente no e, se leggi la discussione, vedrai che io ultimo e *sbri *scherzavamo, quindi l'uscita di Celafarò è inopportuna. M va bene lo stesso. PUNTO.




mi ha fatto perdere la ragione: correggo, BRUNETTA.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> assolutamente no e, se leggi la discussione, vedrai che io ultimo e* sbri *scherzavamo, quindi l'uscita di Celafarò è inopportuna. M va bene lo stesso. PUNTO.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


me ne sono accorto: PERDONAMI.


----------



## celafarò (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> assolutamente no e, se leggi la discussione, vedrai che io ultimo e *sbri *scherzavamo, quindi l'uscita di Celafarò è inopportuna. M va bene lo stesso. PUNTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> me ne sono accorto: PERDONAMI.


Stronzo :carneval:ti perdono.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> assolutamente no e,* se leggi la discussione*, vedrai che io ultimo e sbri scherzavamo, quindi l'uscita di Celafarò è inopportuna. M va bene lo stesso. PUNTO.



Ultimo esci da questo corpo:mrgreen:



Sai cosa ho capito io di Celafarò che non ama certe confidenze e forse le ritiene eccessive...
lo scherzo è bello ma il rispetto lo è altrettanto ...
Quindi rispetto l'uscita di Celafarò e trovo la tua un tantino aggressiva nei suoi confronti...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cercando di capire che ci sono situazioni che non assomigliano alla nostra e per le quali possiamo solo cercare di capire rispettosamente ed esprimere empatia.



Brava, quindi scrivere e consigliare di scherzare o abbracciare il partner quando si viene presi dalla tristezza dei pensieri ti sembra da considerare per pochi utenti eletti? E questo ripeto vale dopo che sono passati alcuni mesi, anche tanti direi, presupponendo quindi che nella coppia si abbiano avuto già quelle dinamiche di domande e risposte che si vogliono fare ed avere inizialmente. 

Nahhh Brunetta mi sa che qualcuno si vuole arrampicare sugli specchi. E che come sempre parliamo di mille cose senza mai seguire un discorso logico e indirizzato all'argomento.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Personalmente sono nella fase* in cui mi sono stufato di continuare a chiedere, *qualche mese fa, mai avrei giurato di dire queste parole e questo è già un buon segno.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualche coglione mi ha disapprovato questo post. Ciò mi indica che questo coglione è stato tradito/a e che quindi rimanendo con il/la partener continua imperterrito a scassare la minchia al partner.
> 
> Chi mi conosce sa che tengo alle approvazioni o alle disapprovazioni, perchè sono a parere mio indice di un discorso-percorso che potrebbe essere giusto o sbagliato, in questo caso prevale quello sopra scritto. quindi chi mi avesse disapprovato abbia le palle per mostrarsi e spiegarsi. E legga bene l'ultima parola, non spiegarmi, ma spiegarsi.



pensa che volevo darti un verde ma non posso ancora.

Il coglione che ha rubinato Ultimo non solo è coglione ma...
Non mi viene nemmeno la parola tanto fa raccapriccio.

Anzi si.

E' il nulla lothariano.

ma va a caghè, creti


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava, quindi scrivere e consigliare di scherzare o abbracciare il partner quando si viene presi dalla tristezza dei pensieri ti sembra da considerare per pochi utenti eletti? E questo ripeto vale dopo che sono passati alcuni mesi, anche tanti direi, presupponendo quindi che nella coppia si abbiano avuto già quelle dinamiche di domande e risposte che si vogliono fare ed avere inizialmente.
> 
> Nahhh Brunetta mi sa che qualcuno si vuole arrampicare sugli specchi. E che come sempre *parliamo di mille cose senza mai seguire un discorso logico e indirizzato all'argomento*.


A volte sembra anche a me.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non chiedo ormai da un bel po'. Ma quando lo penso in modo diverso lui lo avverte. E mi chiede cosa c'è? Perché ti sento lontana? E allora dovrei dirgli con i miei bei dentini brillanti ....niente caro tutto bene! Ma anche no.




ma scusate.
Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
-Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-


Mattia quando gli dicevo così mi ha sempre aiutata.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me hanno disapprovato 3 volte alla stessa ora lo stesso post in un 3d chiuso........... come la vedi?
> Pensa al fatto che c'è gente che si accorda per rubinare gli stessi post
> Ridicoli, infantili e coglioni



auaahaahahahahahaha  freghiamocene, tanto il "coglione" se lo sono beccati e le palle per mostrarsi non le hanno avute, un motivo ci sarà, no?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa che volevo darti un verde ma non posso ancora.
> 
> Il coglione che ha rubinato Ultimo non solo è coglione ma...
> Non mi viene nemmeno la parola tanto fa raccapriccio.
> ...


:scared:

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sembra anche a me.


E' difficile effettivamente.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E quello che i traditori non capscono è che anche il tradito NON  sarà più la stessa persona*  guarda se il giochino tra i due prosegue e ricomincia è perché entrambi sanno che l'altro ora è diverso .... Quindi reciprocamente si lanciano i seguenti messaggi  : Attenzione consigli per l'uso   SONO DIVERSO/A :mrgreen:



e meno male che nessuno dei due sarà più la stessa persona, visto che la vecchia coppia ha portato al tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, non posso farci niente se la storia di Fruit è recente. Anche tu, la tua è vecchia, sei tornato a rifare le stesse cose che facevi prima del botto, pensi che tutto vada bene, ma dall'armadio senti una vocina di tanto in tanto che rispolvera. Non dirmi che non è così. Ne parli continuamente, vuol dire che ci sei ancora dentro. Non create false speranze. IL sig. qui, potrà continuare la sua vita a fianco della dolce lei come se niente fosse, ma........ .




Lui, ma non è vero.
Nessuno dopo un tradimento fa come se niente fosse.
C'è una ricostruzione lunga e dolorosa, ma si può andare avanti.
Macchè vocine dai.

E non credo proprio di essere l'unica al mondo ad avere superato e avere "ringraziato" il tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> di orgoglio, dunque...




si, anche e soprattutto.
Voi ometti avete questa brutta prerogativa del"territorio" che in effetti complica le cose dopo un tradimento subito.

Sei un tipo orgoglioso?


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate.
> Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
> -Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-
> 
> ...


vero, scacciare i pensieri.
Non parlo per me io sono andato, fuso, liquefatto.
parliamo allora di chi vuole e vuole e vuole con tutte le sue forze.
Vuole cosa?
riconquistare la fiducia, riconquistare il suo amore.
ti imponi allora una cura, una medicina.
sai che le "botte" verrano, sempre meno frequenti... saprai dominarle.
cosa c'è di spontaneo, niente, tutto razionale,
 devi controllare tutto anche il tuo stato d'animo,
l'amore è andato a cagare, è fritto, è finito 
ma quanto sei ostinato.
 se fosse amore non avresti più nessuna botta, lo sai?
inscatolato come i tuoi semtimenti,
allora quello che ancora reputi amore, si mortifica e muore.
difficile ammettere di aver fallito, di aver sbagliato.

Vorresti urlare ma non puoi.. ci sono i vicini possono sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate.
> Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
> -Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

```

```



Ultimo ha detto:


> auaahaahahahahahaha freghiamocene, tanto il "coglione" se lo sono beccati e le palle per mostrarsi non le hanno avute, un motivo ci sarà, no?


Semplice, glielo permettono


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e meno male che nessuno dei due sarà più la stessa persona, visto che la vecchia coppia ha portato al tradimento.


Da pubblicare a caratteri cubitali.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vero, scacciare i pensieri.
> Non parlo per me io sono andato, fuso, liquefatto.
> parliamo allora di chi vuole e vuole e vuole con tutte le sue forze.
> Vuole cosa?
> ...


volevo risponderti, ma se non parli per te non lo faccio.

Spider...quale malsano orgasmo mentale ti fa essere. Fuso. Liquefatto e andato.
Perchè ti vuoi così bene?

Cazzo.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

:up:





Spider ha detto:


> vero, scacciare i pensieri.
> Non parlo per me io sono andato, fuso, liquefatto.
> parliamo allora di chi vuole e vuole e vuole con tutte le sue forze.
> Vuole cosa?
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :up:
> :up::up::up:



Devy smettila subito di quotare Spider


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Quando merita merita!


----------



## T-REX (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate.
> Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
> *-Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-*
> 
> ...


E' quello che faccio spesso, consigliatomi da qualcuno )), Lei mi risponde: *......ho immaginato, si avvicina mi consegna un bacio sulla guancia ed un sorriso ed io annuisco.*
Per adesso è il meglio che posso fare. E' vero anche, che come non succedeva da tempo, si stanno affacciando nel nostro percorso di coppia anche dei momenti belli, la menata, che quando sento che diventano troppo belli ritorno al punto uno. Circolo vizioso.....


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando merita merita!



vero, ma adesso non merita.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate.
> Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
> -Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-
> 
> ...



Mi hai fatto sorridere, sai perchè Tebe? Dissi a mia moglie, quando ti senti giù, e non sai cosa fare cosa dire come sfogarti, dimmi Clà io sono qua...........Io capirò  e saprò esserci.

Sembra un controsenso vero Tebe?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> E' quello che faccio spesso, consigliatomi da qualcuno )), Lei mi risponde: *......ho immaginato, si avvicina mi consegna un bacio sulla guancia ed un sorriso ed io annuisco.*
> Per adesso è il meglio che posso fare. E' vero anche, che come non succedeva da tempo, si stanno affacciando nel nostro percorso di coppia anche dei momenti belli, la menata, che quando sento che diventano troppo belli ritorno al punto uno. Circolo vizioso.....



si va bene, il circolo vizioso ok, però vedi che qualcosa si smuove?
Bisogna cambiare i percorsi.

mai detto sia semplice.

Tra  l'altro.
Oggi stavo scartabellando nei cassetti alla ricerca forsennata di una cosa.
Apro un cassetto del mobile della sala dove in genere ci mette robe Mattia e...

Ho trovato il biglietto da visita del motel dove era andato con lei. Si vedeva che era di 4 anni fa.

Ho sorriso e rimesso dentro.
Nessun colpo al cuore. Niente di niente, solo il ricordo di una frase che mi disse un giorno "Motel bello ma troppo caro"
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere, sai perchè Tebe? Dissi a mia moglie, quando ti senti giù, e non sai cosa fare cosa dire come sfogarti, dimmi Clà io sono qua...........Io capirò  e saprò esserci.
> 
> Sembra un controsenso vero Tebe?



sembra ma non lo è.
Il più "forte" della coppia, tradito o traditore, può e deve fare anche questo.
Per amore.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e meno male che nessuno dei due sarà più la stessa persona, visto che la vecchia coppia ha portato al tradimento.


Mi dice che devo darlo un po in giro prima di darlo a te, prendo nota per non scordare.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dice che devo darlo un po in giro prima di darlo a te, prendo nota per non scordare.:mrgreen:



facciamo pari e patta.
E' come se ce lo fossimo dato!
O data.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si va bene, il circolo vizioso ok, però vedi che qualcosa si smuove?
> Bisogna cambiare i percorsi.
> 
> mai detto sia semplice.
> ...


Tebe, posso chiederti cosa gli hai risposto?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, posso chiederti cosa gli hai risposto?


-Che rabbinazzo che sei. Fai i conti in tasca anche per una scopata con l'ammmmoooore.-
E lui, viola -Mi scocciava spendere tutti quei soldi per...- e non ha finito la frase.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Che rabbinazzo che sei. Fai i conti in tasca anche per una scopata con l'ammmmoooore.-
> E lui, viola -Mi scocciava spendere tutti quei soldi per...- e non ha finito la frase.
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io lo avrei mandato all'inferno, e sono fine.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

lo so che vi posso sembrare matta ma vi giuro che  a me aveva fatto ridere.

E vogliamo parlare del motel della loro prima volta?

CHANEL PRESTO!




















TUMP!


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io lo avrei mandato all'inferno, e sono fine.


ma no, ma perchè?
Mica cambiava le cose. Tanto il tradimento era già stato consumato quindi.
Era un parlare gossipposo.

E se io fossi stata al posto di lei mi sarei incazzata perchè mi portava nelle bettole.
Ma sei scemo? Per chi mi hai preso?




















Una troia.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma sempre con tanto ammore.


Oggi sono super creti, vi avverto!


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

e ironia della sorte, prima di sapere di quel particolare motel....in uno di quei percorsi insondabili del fato...(visto che avevo beccato solo quello della loro prima volta)..beh...stesso motel con cui sono sempre andata con Man.
:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no, ma perchè?
> Mica cambiava le cose. Tanto il tradimento era già stato consumato quindi.
> Era un parlare gossipposo.
> 
> ...


:rock:


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Consumato o no, un bel VAFFANCULO ALLA GRILLO IO LO AVREI USATO!

Questione di carattere, mio marito non farebbe mai un commento su niente sulla 'piccolina'.

Resto dell'idea che tu riesca a prendere tutto più alla leggera per il tuo essere 'diversamente fedele', ti invidio.


----------



## ilnikko (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no, ma perchè?
> Mica cambiava le cose. Tanto il tradimento era già stato consumato quindi.
> Era un parlare gossipposo.
> 
> ...


I-D-O-L-O :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ironia della sorte, prima di sapere di quel particolare motel....in uno di quei percorsi insondabili del fato...(visto che avevo beccato solo quello della loro prima volta)..beh...stesso motel con cui sono sempre andata con Man.
> :carneval:



Scelto di proposito o un caso?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consumato o no, un bel VAFFANCULO ALLA GRILLO IO LO AVREI USATO!
> 
> Questione di carattere, mio marito non farebbe mai un commento su niente sulla 'piccolina'.
> 
> Resti dell'idea che tu riesca a prendere tutto più alla leggera per il tuo essere 'diversamente fedele', ti invidio.


Ma sai, io ci ho sempre scherzato molto sul tradimento e lei, e Mattia dopo i primi mesi che non capiva si è adeguato.
Non hai idea delle risate che ci facciamo alle "sue" spalle oggi, anche perchè lei lo ha preso come confidente per le sue storie.

Detto questo, io non prendo tutto alla leggera.
Prendo con ironia.
E' un pò diverso.
Però è indubbio che certe cose non le vivo come un dramma, sopratttto se sono passate.

Non piango mai sul latte versato.
Pulisco e al limite lo riverso.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sai, io ci ho sempre scherzato molto sul tradimento e lei, e Mattia *dopo i primi mesi che non capiva *si è adeguato.
> Non hai idea delle risate che ci facciamo alle "sue" spalle oggi, anche perchè lei lo ha preso come confidente per le sue storie.
> 
> Detto questo, io non prendo tutto alla leggera.
> ...


Strano.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scelto di proposito o un caso?



non lo sapevo ancora, assolutamente un caso.
L'ho scoperto dopo infatti.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consumato o no, un bel VAFFANCULO ALLA GRILLO IO LO AVREI USATO!
> 
> Questione di carattere, mio marito non farebbe mai un commento su niente sulla 'piccolina'.
> 
> Resti dell'idea che tu riesca a prendere tutto più alla leggera per il tuo essere 'diversamente fedele', ti invidio.


esagerata Devy che sei.
che sarà mai...
si commenta, si commenta il passato è passato,
 si commenta come il derby allo stadio,
come l'ultimo sanremo, anche l'ultima scopata.
ti piaceva? come lo facevate?
meglio io, meglio lui?
era grosso?
ridere, ridere
 come una specie di "tontaggine" liberatoria.
sono tonto e sono fiero.
l'unico modo per superare è commentare e esorcizzare.
esorcizzare appunto il DIavolo,
 quello che non vorresti.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Eddai però.

In effetti non credo che tutti si troverebbero a loro agio se la cornuta, io, ironizza di bestia sulle corna e l'altra.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scelto di proposito o un caso?


pochi Motel in zona...
o il prezzo era giusto, giusto?


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> esagerata Devy che sei.
> che sarà mai...
> si commenta, si commenta il passato è passato,
> si commenta come il derby allo stadio,
> ...


Non chiederei mai e poi mai niente su quello che facevano a letto. Anche perchè non ci vuole molta fantasia per immaginarlo, conoscendo il pollo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> esagerata Devy che sei.
> che sarà mai...
> si commenta, si commenta il passato è passato,
> si commenta come il derby allo stadio,
> ...



Io non ho mai chiesto se ero meglio io o lei.
Grazie al mio egocentrismo sapevo già che ero meglio io, sotto ogni punto di vista.

Il gossip è sempre stato su altro, tipo il piano mentale.
Nulla a che vedere con quello che hai scritto tu.
ma forse perchè tu sei uomo e io...anche mrgreen anche se gay


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non chiederei mai e poi mai niente su quello che facevano a letto. *Anche perchè non ci vuole molta fantasia per immaginarlo, conoscendo il pollo*.



Più che altro uno che s'imbottisce di Cialis ed a momenti si fa venire un mezzo infarto per scoparsi una che ha, boh?, venticinque anni in meno mi pare forse qualche fantasia avrà tentato di toglierla a lei. Perdona la crudezza.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> pochi Motel in zona...
> o il prezzo era giusto, giusto?



no no, un sacco di motel in zona. Ma proprio tanti e per tutte le tasche.

Una singolare coincidenza del fato.
E a man non è mai venuto in mente di portarmi in un posto "meno".



Mica sono una sciacquetta lotariana

:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro uno che s'imbottisce di Cialis ed a momenti si fa venire un mezzo infarto per scoparsi una che ha, boh?, venticinque anni in meno mi pare forse qualche fantasia avrà tentato di toglierla a lei. Perdona la crudezza.



Quale?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro uno che s'imbottisce di Cialis ed a momenti si fa venire un mezzo infarto per scoparsi una che ha, boh?, venticinque anni in meno mi pare forse qualche fantasia avrà tentato di toglierla a lei. Perdona la crudezza.



Ma mica è crudezza, è cattiveria, a meno che non miri ad altro, intanto leggo, magari vedo "l'altro" domani? dopodomani......?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quale?


Daje.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spiegami meglio, sono vecchiolina.


----------



## T-REX (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consumato o no, un bel VAFFANCULO ALLA GRILLO IO LO AVREI USATO!
> 
> Questione di carattere, mio marito non farebbe mai un commento su niente sulla 'piccolina'.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che tu riesca a prendere tutto più alla leggera per il tuo essere 'diversamente fedele', ti invidio.


E' vero, può dare fastidio, nel mio personalissimo caso, mi ritrovo, ma solo a distanza di mesi perchè prima non mi sarebbe passato nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello, a fare battutine a mia moglie sul suo passato "operato" e poi ci rido sopra, Lei non si aspetta da me queste reazione e abbassa la testa, insomma si sente proprio una m.....la cosa non mi provoca piacere ma mi da una botta di orgoglio. Poche volte è capitato, che la battuta fosse così stupida che riuscivo a strappare un sorriso anche Lei, questo invece mi faceva molto piacere e come se la sua risata allontanasse lo stronzo dalla nostra coppia. Boh.....strano effetto......è vero, è paradossale tutto questo ma alle volte fa bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Spiegami meglio, sono vecchiolina.


Io? "Daje" era per dire: "forza".


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Non è il tipo da 9settimaneemezzo, niente fragole, panne, impazzirebbe. Per il resto dopo trent'anni di matrimonio e varie esperienze, età a parte, aveva poco da sperimentare.


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusate.
> Invece di dire va tutto bene e poi siete li a martellarvi i coglioni, un semplice.
> -Sono un pò in botta, sempre il tradimento. Ogni tanto mi vengono pensieri in testa, sempre meno ma arrivano. Sto tentando di pensare ad altro, scacciarli, insomma fare qualsiasi cosa per non farmi stritolare da cose che ormai rinvangare fanno solo male. "Tutto" qui.-
> 
> ...


Infatti Tebe....é quello che succede. Non me lo mangio mica. Sai il fegato? Chi sopravvive a sta tortura? In fondo é la verità, sto male xche mi tornano dei pensieri....


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? "Daje" era per dire: "forza".



Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è il tipo da 9settimaneemezzo, niente fragole, panne, impazzirebbe. Per il resto dopo trent'anni di matrimonio e varie esperienze, età a parte, aveva poco da sperimentare.


Devastata, ma tu sei la moglie. Quella aveva la metà dei suoi anni, su.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devastata, ma tu sei la moglie. Quella aveva la metà dei suoi anni, su.



Ho scritto 'età a parte'.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ho scritto 'età a parte'.


Ma è quello il punto. Mi spiace dirtelo, ma tuo marito probabilmente da questa qua si sarebbe fatto pure pestare lo scroto coi tacchi a spillo, altro che panna e fragole.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è quello il punto. Mi spiace dirtelo, ma tuo marito probabilmente da questa qua si sarebbe fatto pure pestare lo scroto coi tacchi a spillo, altro che panna e fragole.


Non credo, conoscendolo, ma potresti avere ragione tu, in ogni caso li ho avuti anch'io 30anni, ma non per quello a letto potevo inventarmi chissà cosa di diverso da quello che fanno più o meno tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non credo, conoscendolo, *ma potresti avere ragione tu*, in ogni caso li ho avuti anch'io 30anni, *ma non per quello a letto potevo inventarmi chissà cosa di diverso da quello che fanno più o meno tu*tti.


Devastata (dai cambia nick però), quello è poco ma sicuro. Poi, ti stupiresti davvero di cosa è capace la gente quando si parla di sesso, o delle fantasie che ci possono ruotare attorno.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

non ci posso credere





farfalla ha detto:


> A me hanno disapprovato 3 volte alla stessa ora lo stesso post in un 3d chiuso........... come la vedi?
> *Pensa al fatto che c'è gente che si accorda per rubinare gli stessi post*
> Ridicoli, infantili e coglioni


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devastata (dai cambia nick però), quello è poco ma sicuro. Poi, ti stupiresti davvero di cosa è capace la gente quando si parla di sesso, o delle fantasie che ci possono ruotare attorno.


Una volta tanto sono d'accordo con te. io ho chiesto all'inizio, e mi é stato detto. cose che con me si sarebbe vergognato a fare con lei erano abitudine.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

*OT*

Fragole e panna?

Come siete antichi.

Mai provato ad usare il calippo?


mmmmhhhhh
In estate è il massimo.

:mrgreen:


fine ot


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Una volta tanto sono d'accordo con te. io ho chiesto all'inizio, e mi é stato detto. cose che *con me si sarebbe vergognato a fare con lei erano abitudine.*



perchè avrebbe dovuto vergonarsi con te?

Ma che sessualità ha tuo marito?
Binaria?

Una per la moglie e una per la troia?


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè avrebbe dovuto vergonarsi con te?
> 
> Ma che sessualità ha tuo marito?
> Binaria?
> ...


Si Tebe. hai centrato. Con me é stato sempre pudico, rispettoso, mai sfrontato. E quando io gli dicevo che lo volevo più libero, diceva ci proverò. Ma niente. Con lei si ê liberato dai complessi, e il merito lo ha avuto lei. Ci ha saputo fare. Sapeva fare la Troia bene, l'ho capito leggendone i messaggi e x quello che mi ha detto lui. Io non l'ho saputa fare. Io facevo l'amore. Loro facevano sesso. Come conigli, come porci, come due liberi da ogni pudore. lui mi ha sempre trattata con pudore, certe cose non me le ha mai proposte. Con lei  erano ricorrenti. L'uso di giocattoli, la sottomissione di lei a fare da tappetino, la sua bravura nel nutrirsi di lui, la sua mancanza di obiezione anche quando lui la trattava male.... Con me non le ha mai avute queste cose. non me le ha proposte e non so dire come avrei reagito....ora so fare sesso anche io. Prima no. Prima era amore.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, anche e soprattutto.
> Voi ometti avete questa brutta prerogativa del"territorio" che in effetti complica le cose dopo un tradimento subito.
> 
> Sei un tipo orgoglioso?



era una domanda che stavo rivolgendo...

comunque si, come tutti ho il mio orgoglio e come ho già scritto altrove è quello che va messo da parte in questi casi se si vuole proseguire. 
Comunque io questa storia del possesso non ce l'ho. Sono lontani i tempi in cui l'uomo cercava una compagna a colpi di clava. Piuttosto quello che sulle prime mi verrebbe da chiedere è "che cosa ha lui in più di me". Te lo chiederebbe anche Mattia, credo, se lo sapesse del tuo amante e la cosa che ci fa strano e che una risposta non ci possa essere. 
D'altro canto se Man fosse interrogato della stessa domanda dalla propria moglie non esiterebbe a rispondere "i chiodini!"


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Si Tebe. hai centrato. Con me é stato sempre pudico, rispettoso, mai sfrontato. E quando io gli dicevo che lo volevo più libero, diceva ci proverò. Ma niente. Con lei si ê liberato dai complessi, e il merito lo ha avuto lei. Ci ha saputo fare. Sapeva fare la Troia bene, l'ho capito leggendone i messaggi e x quello che mi ha detto lui. Io non l'ho saputa fare. Io facevo l'amore. *Loro facevano sesso. Come conigli, come porci, come due liberi da ogni pudore. lui mi ha sempre trattata con pudore, certe cose non me le ha mai proposte. Con lei  erano ricorrenti. L'uso di giocattoli, la sottomissione di lei a fare da tappetino, la sua bravura nel nutrirsi di lui, la sua mancanza di obiezione anche quando lui la trattava male.... *Con me non le ha mai avute queste cose. non me le ha proposte e non so dire come avrei reagito....o*ra so fare sesso anche io. *Prima no. Prima era amore.


Primo neretto.
Lui è stato il tuo primo uomo e purtroppo è stato un incompetente globale, tanto che se ce l'avessi davanti gli tirerei una testata di quelle ben date.
In una coppia che si ama, non esiste sesso o amore in distinzione netta.
E' solo amore, anche se fai tutto quello che ho nerettato.
Ci sono volte che  con Mattia faccio sesso.
Lo uso davvero come un vibratore.
Solo  cazzo. Niente baci, niente tenerezze. 
Solo.
Un. 
Cazzo.

Il mio amore è anche questo. Ma l'ho portato a fargli capire che non si doveva nè vergognare nè sentirsi sminuito, e non è stato facile perchè anche lui aveva una sessualità che alcune cose con la donna non si fanno e con la troia si.

Il secondo neretto.
Cosa intendi per fare sesso anche tu?
Cos'è cambiato da prima dentro le lenzuola?
E lui?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> era una domanda che stavo rivolgendo...
> 
> comunque si, come tutti ho il mio orgoglio e come ho già scritto altrove è quello che va messo da parte in questi casi se si vuole proseguire.
> Comunque io questa storia del possesso non ce l'ho. Sono lontani i tempi in cui l'uomo cercava una compagna a colpi di clava. Piuttosto quello che sulle prime mi verrebbe da chiedere è *"che cosa ha lui in più di me"*.
> ...


primo neretto. Lei ti risponderebbe.
Niente.
E per quanto paradossale sia, sarebbe davvero niente.
Non è una questione di più o di meno, è solo una questione di "cose diverse" 
Solo dopo avvengono i paragoni, quando si scopre di avere fatto una cazzata e allora il traditore si chiede(non il tradito)
-ma che cazzo ha questa/o più dell'avente diritto?-

Niente.

Il secondo neretto.
Intanto spero davvero che Mattia non sappia mai di Man, non per tutto il circo che ne seguirebbe ma perchè per lui sarebbe devastante, più di quanto io abbia mai pensato prima.
Con Man ci siamo definitivamente "lasciati" anche perchè...sto pensando che Mattia si sentirebbe assolutamante sminuito se lo conoscesse.
Si sentirebbe una merda globale, si sentirebbe inferiore.
E la domanda " cos'ha lui più di me?" se la farebbe da solo, e le risposte che si darebbe sarebbero assolutamente sbagliate.




Mi sto incasinando:unhappy:


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Primo neretto.
> Lui è stato il tuo primo uomo e purtroppo è stato un incompetente globale, tanto che se ce l'avessi davanti gli tirerei una testata di quelle ben date.
> In una coppia che si ama, non esiste sesso o amore in distinzione netta.
> E' solo amore, anche se fai tutto quello che ho nerettato.
> ...


Vero, è stato incompetente lui, incompetente io. Avevamo 15 anni. Da allora stiamo insieme. Adesso é cambiato che lui non chiede, lui prende. Ed io, abituata alle delicatezze sue di anni, mi sento finalmente un uomo accanto, non un ragazzetto alle prime armi. E sono libera di fare la donna, mentre prima non mi sentivo tale, malgrado anni di vita insieme, intimità e figli. mi prendo l'uomo, non lo guardo come il marito, non lo guardo da innamorata. A volte ne esce un sano sesso, appagante, completante, soddifacente. A volte mi capita mentre lo facciamo, di chiedermi se usava le stesse parole, gli stessi tocchi e se provava più intensità con lei. In quei momenti la vecchia me, avrebbe raffreddato l'altoforno. Adesso invece va avanti, gode, e il resto ci si pensa poi. non so come ci riesco, ma é quello che faccio!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Vero, è stato incompetente lui, incompetente io. Avevamo 15 anni. Da allora stiamo insieme. Adesso é cambiato che lui non chiede, lui prende. Ed io, abituata alle delicatezze sue di anni, mi sento finalmente un uomo accanto, non un ragazzetto alle prime armi. E sono libera di fare la donna, mentre prima non mi sentivo tale, malgrado anni di vita insieme, intimità e figli. mi prendo l'uomo, non lo guardo come il marito, non lo guardo da innamorata. A volte ne esce un sano sesso, appagante, completante, soddifacente. A volte mi capita mentre lo facciamo, di chiedermi se usava le stesse parole, gli stessi tocchi e se provava più intensità con lei. In quei momenti la vecchia me, avrebbe raffreddato l'altoforno. *Adesso invece va avanti, gode, e il resto ci si pensa poi. non so come ci riesco, ma é quello che faccio!*



:up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Vero, è stato incompetente lui, incompetente io. Avevamo 15 anni. Da allora stiamo insieme. Adesso é cambiato che lui non chiede, lui prende. Ed io, abituata alle delicatezze sue di anni, mi sento finalmente un uomo accanto, non un ragazzetto alle prime armi. E sono libera di fare la donna, mentre prima non mi sentivo tale, malgrado anni di vita insieme, intimità e figli. mi prendo l'uomo, non lo guardo come il marito, non lo guardo da innamorata. A volte ne esce un sano sesso, appagante, completante, soddifacente. *A volte mi capita mentre lo facciamo, di chiedermi se usava le stesse parole, gli stessi tocchi e se provava più intensità con lei.* In quei momenti la vecchia me, avrebbe raffreddato l'altoforno. Adesso invece va avanti, gode, e il resto ci si pensa poi. non so come ci riesco, ma é quello che faccio!


Perfetto. Ora avete capito.
E sul neretto ti rispondo io.

Non ha importanza se usava le stesse parole o gli stessi gesti (cosa che non credo) e sai perchè non ha importanza?
Perchè quello che si prova è diverso.
Tu sei la donna che ama, e anche se fa sesso sei comunque quella che ama.
Sono diverse le sensazioni, la percezione degli odori, il battito del cuore.
Anche se uguale è tutto diverso.
Molto più intenso.
Più avvolgente.
Più tutto.
Perchè l'intima conosvenza di due persone che si amano rende il vero sesso sublime.

Io adoro il gelato alla menta con scaglie di cioccolato fondente e con il cono.
Mi viene la bava alla bocca.


Anche il gelato all'amarena è sempre gelato 
Ma niente bava alla bocca e ne farei volentieri a meno.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Una volta tanto sono d'accordo con te. io ho chiesto all'inizio, e mi é stato detto. cose che con me si sarebbe vergognato a fare con lei erano abitudine.



Anche in privato con MP ma a questo punto mi dovete aprire gli occhi, io proprio non riesco a immaginare niente!


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anche in privato con MP ma a questo punto mi dovete aprire gli occhi, io proprio non riesco a immaginare niente!



in che senso?


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anche in privato con MP ma a questo punto mi dovete aprire gli occhi, io proprio non riesco a immaginare niente!


E perché vuoi immaginare su cose che hanno fatto altri mariti? Tu non hai voluto sapere di lui, adesso xche vuoi maciullarti su cose che magari lui non ha fatto? Io gliele ho chieste...all'inizio. E mi ha detto. Adesso ha chiuso lo scrigno, i particolari sono finiti.  se ho dato ragione a J. é perché mi ha fatto tenerezza la tua ingenuità, non volevo turbarti credimi. E se l'ho fatto mi dispiace davvero tanto :-(


----------



## Circe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora avete capito.
> E sul neretto ti rispondo io.
> 
> Non ha importanza se usava le stesse parole o gli stessi gesti (cosa che non credo) e sai perchè non ha importanza?
> ...


Lui infatti dice che quello che accade tra noi non è paragonabile. Ed io non devo farlo. quello che faceva con lei era fine a se stesso. Altrimenti mi avrebbe lasciata x farsi una vita con lei. Vabbe' ma io credo che a lui piacesse barcamenarsi fra due....poteva avere due gelati no?


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in che senso?



Nel senso che non so cosa possano fare di diverso a letto con l'amante, a parte quello che poi ha scritto Circe e che ho letto dopo.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè avrebbe dovuto vergonarsi con te?
> 
> Ma che sessualità ha tuo marito?
> Binaria?
> ...



Ecco cosa non capisco, e non penso riguardi mio marito, a meno che con l'amante si lanciasse dal lampadario a testa in giù.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè avrebbe dovuto vergonarsi con te?
> 
> Ma che sessualità ha tuo marito?
> Binaria?
> ...


Ma forse il problema non è tanto lui ma lei. Non sto parlando specificatamente di Circe, dico in generale. Non siamo mica tutti uguali, magari certe cose vengono più naturali con certe persone che con altre.


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> E perché vuoi immaginare su cose che hanno fatto altri mariti? Tu non hai voluto sapere di lui, adesso xche vuoi maciullarti su cose che magari lui non ha fatto? Io gliele ho chieste...all'inizio. E mi ha detto. Adesso ha chiuso lo scrigno, i particolari sono finiti.  se ho dato ragione a J. é perché mi ha fatto tenerezza la tua ingenuità, non volevo turbarti credimi. E se l'ho fatto mi dispiace davvero tanto :-(



Circe, ti chiedo scusa, io non credo a 60anni di essere ingenua, ho letto solo dopo del tuo particolare rapporto con tuo marito, prima.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> primo neretto. Lei ti risponderebbe.
> Niente.
> E per quanto paradossale sia, sarebbe davvero niente.
> Non è una questione di più o di meno, è solo una questione di "cose diverse"
> ...


Si infatti sono le medesime risposte che ho ricevuto io. Ma non parlavo di risposte, parlavo di ciò che frulla nella testa di un tradito e penso anche di una tradita.


----------



## fruitbasket (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In una coppia che si ama, non esiste sesso o amore in distinzione netta.
> E' solo amore, anche se fai tutto quello che ho nerettato.
> Ci sono volte che  con Mattia faccio sesso.
> Lo uso davvero come un vibratore.


E' la stessa cosa che sostengo io.
in coppia non esista sesso o amore, per me esistono solo rapporti in cui una della componenti può essere prevalente di volta in volta, mai necessariamente uguale. Ma con la persona che si ama è impossibile per me fare una distinzione.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Lui infatti dice che quello che accade tra noi non è paragonabile. Ed io non devo farlo. quello che faceva con lei era fine a se stesso. Altrimenti mi avrebbe lasciata x farsi una vita con lei. Vabbe' ma io credo che a lui piacesse barcamenarsi fra due....poteva avere due gelati no?


e quello che ti dice è vero.
Fine.A. Se stesso. 
E. Non.Paragonabile.

Poi, il barcamenarsi...si, gli piaceva ovvio. ma sai perchè gli piaceva? SESSO. 
Ha avuto solo te e tu lui.
Siete cresciuti, e tu in quanto donna immagino di più, in un determinato contesto che non è certo Milano o Roma o Napoli.
Siete, Sei stata educata con determinati schemi che hai accettato perchè l'altro semplicemente non pensavi esistesse.
(ovviamente se dico cazzate mi scuso a priori ma ho questa idea) o anche non ti interessava.
Insomma. Amiche alla Tebe dubito tu ne abbia avute, ma probabilmente non le hai nemmeno cercate.
Ora.
Pur non capendo la migliore amica, raccapriccio, capisco però tuo marito e la sua ricerca FISICA di _altro._
Io ho sempre avuto una spiccata curiosità per il sesso, ma come scambio gioioso, scherzoso, rouge, senza paranoie, con una grande voglia di sperimentare, ma mi è sorta dopo.
Ero vergine fino a...non lo dico perchè mi vergogno, e con nessun tipo di curiosità tanto che in famiglia si chiedevano se fossi normale.
Con il primo uomo è stato una cosa che ho detto.
Tutto qui? Ma vaffanculo, vado a cadaveri che orgasmo di più.
Ma poi...andando avanti nel tempo...sentivo che "non bastava". Questo mi parlava di matrimonio. Figli. lavorare con lui nella sua mega azienda
Avevo dentro le ali e lui le voleva modellare. Avevo poco più di vent'anni e volevo VIVERE.
Solo dopo. Con altri corpi e l'incontro di un uomo che mi ha cambiato la vita sessuale, lasciando la sua impronta su di me con mia estrema gioia, ho capito tante sottigliezze del sesso e della vita in genere.
E sono stata fortunata perchè ho avuto genitori liberi da qualsiasi pregiudizio, che mi hanno insegnato che potevo sperimentare in modo protetto, che non bisogna gettarsi via ma era giusto "provare".
Non mi hanno insegnato per esempio che la verginità è "sacra".
E' un imene, che rompe solo i coglioni, poi se vuoi dargli mille valori liberissimo ma di fatto rompe solo i coglioni. (certo, il fatto di essere tutti atei ha semplificato molto visto che le questioni sul sesso e moralità in genere erano affrontate in modo medico e goliardico)
"tebe per l'amor del cielo, la prima volta fallo con qualcuno che sa quello che fa!" era il mantra in famiglia. Non che l'amore venisse in secondo piano, ma fare solo sesso era propedeutico per un sacco di cose.
Scusa il mappazzone, ora restringo le idee.

I gelati li ha avuti entrambi si.  Ma ora ne ha scelto uno. 
Ti ha scelto la seconda volta.
Nonostante il tuo carattere di merda

Scusa ma questo è amore. 

e poi scusa,il sesso è migliorato quindi...pensa al frigidume che c'è in giro


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Si Tebe. hai centrato. Con me é stato sempre pudico, rispettoso, mai sfrontato. E quando io gli dicevo che lo volevo più libero, diceva ci proverò. Ma niente. Con lei si ê liberato dai complessi, e il merito lo ha avuto lei. Ci ha saputo fare. Sapeva fare la Troia bene, l'ho capito leggendone i messaggi e x quello che mi ha detto lui. Io non l'ho saputa fare. Io facevo l'amore. Loro facevano sesso. Come conigli, come porci, come due liberi da ogni pudore. lui mi ha sempre trattata con pudore, certe cose non me le ha mai proposte. Con lei  erano ricorrenti. L'uso di giocattoli, la sottomissione di lei a fare da tappetino, la sua bravura nel nutrirsi di lui, la sua mancanza di obiezione anche quando lui la trattava male.... Con me non le ha mai avute queste cose. non me le ha proposte e non so dire come avrei reagito....ora so fare sesso anche io. Prima no. Prima era amore.


Questa per tanti è la "funzione" dell'amante. Le cose son sempre quelle tre o quattro lì è il come che può cambiare.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

certo che ne ho lette di stronzate.

com l'amante ci vai e te lo scopi,
 proprio perchè non ti tira più quella smammocia di tua moglie.
é tutto un affetto, una stima (neanche tanta), un volersi bene.
Con l?amante ti ritrovi di nuovo dentro una passione... 
vuoi mettere?
vuoi mettere quello che combina uno con l'amante...non ci sono pargaoni
per questo non ne parlano, perchè è imparagonabile.
giubilo.
solo sesso, poche storie, poche menate.
vedi un lato quello... difficile beccarla coi calzini rotti e la ricrescita sui capelli.
sesso, sesso, sesso, sborrate sulle chiappe e collant strappati.
altro che ... ammmmmore si è rotta la lavastoviglie...
L'amore è una cazzata è solo opportunismo.
quando ti beccano scegli il male minore... il male minore è sempre il consorte,
perchè naturalmente ti conosce, ti riprende, e quando ti ammalerai o 
avrai bisogno di lui non ti tirerà un calcio nel culo, ma ti pulirà le braghe!


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sai, io ci ho sempre scherzato molto sul tradimento e lei, e Mattia dopo i primi mesi che non capiva si è adeguato.
> *Non hai idea delle risate che ci facciamo alle "sue" spalle oggi, anche perchè lei lo ha preso come confidente per le sue storie.
> 
> *Detto questo, io non prendo tutto alla leggera.
> ...


io queste risate le trovo davvero assurde (ma devo averlo già detto) .da parte sua :innamorato prima e traditore nei tuoi confronti e adesso nei suoi  nemmeno più un briciolo di rispetto.
non ci si può fidare di un uomo così


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io queste risate le trovo davvero assurde (ma devo averlo già detto) .da parte sua :innamorato prima e traditore nei tuoi confronti e adesso nei suoi  nemmeno più un briciolo di rispetto.
> non ci si può fidare di un uomo così


le risate sono sacrosante...
l'unica strada, l'unica via, è ristabilire una complicità.
Non si manca di rispetto alla persona ma al personaggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che ne ho lette di stronzate.
> 
> com l'amante ci vai e te lo scopi,
> proprio perchè non ti tira più quella smammocia di tua moglie.
> ...


È direi che l'ultima citazione che hai fatto è l'essenziale, mi fa venire in mente una signora che conosco che si vide piombatre in casa l'amante del marito la quale sosteneva che la moglie  osteggiava il fulgido futuro del loro "ammorre ". La moglie da perfetta cornuta  era ovviamente all'oscuro di tutto ma nonostante lo shock ebbe la forza di replicare:" bene di la ci sono le camicie, i pantaloni  e  le mutande  da lavare e stirare se vuoi lui sei pregata di prenderti anche il resto, ah peraltro non abbassa mai  la tavoletta del water".


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le risate sono sacrosante...
> l'unica strada, l'unica via, è ristabilire una complicità.
> Non si manca di rispetto alla persona ma al personaggio.



non al personaggio, ma a colui del quale ci si fida al punto da confidarsi
è diverso


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io queste risate le trovo davvero assurde (ma devo averlo già detto) .da parte sua :innamorato prima e traditore nei tuoi confronti e adesso nei suoi  nemmeno più un briciolo di rispetto.
> *non ci si può fidare di un uomo così*



più che altro lui dovrebbe assolutamente sottrarsi dal ruolo di confidente, secondo me


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non al personaggio, ma a colui il quale si fida al punto da confidarsi
> è diverso


free...
schernisco" il personaggio",
 cioè il male che c'è stato tra di noi, 
quindi il tradimento, il fatto, tutto il passato
ridendo di lei rivaluto te, rido del suo personaggio.
per ristabilire con te una complicità, un dialogo... va meglio cosi?


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> free...
> schernisco" il personaggio",
> cioè il male che c'è stato tra di noi,
> quindi il tradimento, il fatto, tutto il passato
> ...



no

perchè io ho capito che Tebe si riferiva ad oggi: la tipa oggi si confida con lui, e ridono
è diverso, no?
lui dovrebbe evitare, secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io queste risate le trovo davvero assurde (ma devo averlo già detto) .da parte sua :innamorato prima e traditore nei tuoi confronti e adesso nei suoi  nemmeno più un briciolo di rispetto.
> non ci si può fidare di un uomo così


In linea di massima posso essere d'accordo con te
È anche vero che la tipa, da come ce l'ha raccontata Tebe, all'epoca e anche a tutt'oggi fornisce più di una motivazione per farsi denigrare.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> perchè io ho capito che Tebe si riferiva ad oggi: la tipa oggi si confida con lui, e ridono
> è diverso, no?
> lui dovrebbe evitare, secondo me


si è diverso, e me ne duole.
errori di valutazione.
frequento poco il forum.
penso però che mattia abbia le sue buone ragioni.
perchè la tipa cerca ancora una confidenza con lui?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io queste risate le trovo davvero assurde (ma devo averlo già detto) .da parte sua :innamorato prima e traditore nei tuoi confronti e adesso nei suoi  nemmeno più un briciolo di rispetto.
> non ci si può fidare di un uomo così


Non credo, sai? Si può ridere di se stessi e di come ci si possa essere confusi nel corso della vita. Si ride di sé e ci si vuol bene contemporaneamente con tenerezza.
Un po' come Pinocchio "com'ero buffo quando ero un burattino!".


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si è diverso, e me ne duole.
> errori di valutazione.
> frequento poco il forum.
> penso però che mattia abbia le sue buone ragioni.
> perchè la tipa cerca ancora una confidenza con lui?



non so, avrà i suoi motivi, a maggior ragione sarebbe meglio evitare
una confidenza è una confidenza, non un raccontino superficiale o un pettegolezzo


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo, sai? Si può ridere di se stessi e di come ci si possa essere confusi nel corso della vita. Si ride di sé e ci si vuol bene contemporaneamente con tenerezza.
> Un po' come Pinocchio "com'ero buffo quando ero un burattino!".



ma questo è un altro discorso, che tra l'altro approvo
anzi, bisogna sorridere di se stessi, una volta riacquistata la giusta visuale degli accadimenti della vita
tipo: oddio, ma quanto ero pirla??


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non so, avrà i suoi motivi, a maggior ragione sarebbe meglio evitare
> una confidenza è una confidenza, non un raccontino superficiale o un pettegolezzo


Mattia non la racconta giusta...
troppa confidenza, troppo chiacchiericcio,
 troppe risate.
vuoi vedere che ci è scappato... il cornetto?
anzi il bis-cornetto!




lo dico pubblicamente, per il valore che possa avere.
Tebe è la persona che io stimo assolutamente di più qui dentro.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Mattia non la racconta giusta...
> troppa confidenza, troppo chiacchiericcio,
> troppe risate.
> vuoi vedere che ci è scappato... il cornetto?
> anzi il bis-cornetto!



orrore!

ecco secondo me dovrebbe riderle in faccia, almeno la tipa la smette, una buona volta
ma non alle spalle


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso, che tra l'altro approvo
> anzi, bisogna sorridere di se stessi, una volta riacquistata la giusta visuale degli accadimenti della vita
> tipo: oddio, ma quanto ero pirla??


Ho letto. Non avevo capito che ti riferivi al ridere dell'altra. Ma anche quello non lo vedo come derisione, ma ridimensionamento. Se si ricomincia tutto deve essere rimasticato non solo individualmente ma anche dalla coppia.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto. Non avevo capito che ti riferivi al ridere dell'altra. Ma anche quello non lo vedo come derisione, ma ridimensionamento. Se si ricomincia tutto deve essere rimasticato non solo individualmente ma anche dalla coppia.




dicevo solo che la nota stonata è, secondo me, il fatto che lui ascolti oggi le confidenze della tipa, e ne rida con Tebe oggi

...non ce la faccio più...


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo solo che la nota stonata è, secondo me, il fatto che lui ascolti oggi le confidenze della tipa, e ne rida con Tebe oggi
> 
> ...non ce la faccio più...


fai uno sforzo.
in fondo potevi farti i cazzi tuoi!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo solo che la nota stonata è, secondo me, il fatto che lui ascolti oggi le confidenze della tipa, e ne rida con Tebe oggi
> 
> ...non ce la faccio più...


Io sono per tagliare ogni rapporto. Ma ci sono situazioni strane (v. Mille).


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io sono per tagliare ogni rapporto*. Ma ci sono situazioni strane (v. Mille).



io pure
anche perchè questo sembra essere una presa in giro postuma, più che un rapporto


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> fai uno sforzo.
> in fondo potevi farti i cazzi tuoi!!!!!!



davvero?
scusa non potevi avvisarmi prima?


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le risate sono sacrosante...
> l'unica strada, l'unica via, è ristabilire una complicità.
> Non si manca di rispetto alla persona ma al personaggio.


il verde è il mio. Hai compreso come se fossi me.
Non è lei, è il personaggio tragicomico che si è costruita addosso.
E ha incontrato me.
Il meglio che le potesse capitare.

Un pò di presa in giro è il minore dei mali.
Complicità. Esattamente come ha detto Spider


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero?
> scusa non potevi avvisarmi prima?


vai a far del bene!
perchè è questo che avrai pensato...e invece una schiera
 di gerontiatrici ti si è attaccata addosso...
qualcuno sti vecchi li dovrà pure sopportare.
specificando le risate,
 dalle risate cosi e dalle risate colà.

resto dell'idea che qualcuno doveva avvisarti.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro lui dovrebbe assolutamente sottrarsi dal ruolo di confidente, secondo me



ci ha provato.
Ma lavorano insieme e tra litigate e scleri, il ruolo del confidente è il minore dei mali.

Almeno ridiamo delle sue stronzate.
E sono tante.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In linea di massima posso essere d'accordo con te
> È anche vero che la tipa, da come ce l'ha raccontata Tebe, all'epoca e anche a tutt'oggi fornisce più di una motivazione per farsi denigrare.



esatto. E poi comunque dopo più di un anno su questo forum una cosa sono sicura me la riconosciate.
Non sono cattiva e non rdo di altri mai con cattiveria.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo, sai? Si può ridere di se stessi e di come ci si possa essere confusi nel corso della vita. Si ride di sé e ci si vuol bene contemporaneamente con tenerezza.
> Un po' come Pinocchio "com'ero buffo quando ero un burattino!".



giusto anche questo.
Mattia è il prime che ride di se, anche se non tanto serenamente come me, e rimane davvero stupito quando mi racconta l'ultima sua stronzata, e  di come abbia potuto essere così cretino (ora arriva joey e scrive. _Strano_.)  ad avermi tradito con una persona che alla fine era tutt'altro da come lui credeva. E lei si era mostrata.
E comunque lui le vuole bene. Lo so che nel suo cuore un pezzetto di lei c'è. Ma non come amante, no. Come amica. prima di essere amanti sono stati amici 10 anni. 
Se così non fosse si che Mattia sarebbe un mostro. E non mi fiderei per un cazzo proprio.
Non che adesso mi fidi, eh...ma non è un mostro.
Ha più cuore che testa ( e pipino)


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

e non avete idea di quanto questo me lo faccia amare il creti Mattia.
Perchè a differenza di altri. Molti. Non nasconde nulla di questo.
E sono felice di avere ricostruito con lui questa coppia di creti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e non avete idea di quanto questo me lo faccia amare il creti Mattia.
> Perchè a differenza di altri. Molti. Non nasconde nulla di questo.
> E sono felice di avere ricostruito con lui questa coppia di creti.


A me sembra Dawson e chi ha seguito la serie sa che è un complimento.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Mattia non la racconta giusta...
> troppa confidenza, troppo chiacchiericcio,
> troppe risate.
> vuoi vedere che ci è scappato... il cornetto?
> ...


ma anche se non la racconta giusta va bene.
Io non mi sto accorgendo di nulla. Sono felice (senza sesso ma  va bè), lui con me negli ultimi tempi è...non come spiegare è...lui.
Sto facendo la torta di ricotta e crema di nocciole quindi ho tempo e racconto questa.
E' qualche mattina che mi sveglio tutta accartocciata sotto le lenzuola, in fondo ai piedi.
Non so ilo motivo per cui mi accartoccio a palla e sprofondo nel letto, in genere sono immobile dormo a panza all'aria e le braccia aperte.
Comunque.
Mi sono svegliata e ho perso il senso dell'orientamento. Non riuscivo a capire da dove uscire. Ho cominciato a vermeggiare nelle lenzuola pensando che prima o poi da qualche parte sarei sbucata, mica ero nelle miniere di talco.
Improvvisamente (erano le cinque del mattino) mi sono sentita prendere sotto le ascelle e sollevare letteralmente fuori dalla miniera di lenzuola.
-Stai bene?- mi ha detto abbracciandomi strettissima e cacciandomi la testa sul cuscino.
-Si mio eroe, mi hai salvata!....Mattia.....Mattia?....Mattia....-
RONF RONF RONF RONF RONF RONF


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> orrore!
> 
> ecco secondo me dovrebbe riderle in faccia, almeno la tipa la smette, una buona volta
> ma non alle spalle



lui le ride anche davanti.
Ma niente. Non ci arriva proprio. Dice che lui la deride perchè la ama ancora.

E' facocera. (oh, poi magari ha ragione lei e davvero Mattia la ama ancora. Però finchè non me ne accorgo non ho la minima intenzione di controllare)


----------



## babsi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anche se non la racconta giusta va bene.
> Io non mi sto accorgendo di nulla. Sono felice (senza sesso ma  va bè), lui con me negli ultimi tempi è...non come spiegare è...lui.
> Sto facendo la torta di ricotta e crema di nocciole quindi ho tempo e racconto questa.
> E' qualche mattina che mi sveglio tutta accartocciata sotto le lenzuola, in fondo ai piedi.
> ...




Teeeneri.
Belli loro.
Davvero.
A volte certi gesti d'affetto fatti così senza darci troppo peso CI inteneriscono più che mille cose.
Abbraccione per voi


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> orrore!
> 
> ecco secondo me dovrebbe riderle in faccia, almeno la tipa la smette, una buona volta
> ma non alle spalle


ma certo .
ma a me quello che perplime è che non puoi passare dall'amore allo scherno con troppa disinvoltura...ol o puoi fare ma non con chi hai ferito con la stessa persona della quale oggi ridi ...ma fingi amicizia .
c'ètroppa ambiguità in questo ; tutt'altro che complicità
e da questi atteggiamenti mi aspetto che da un momento all'altro capitino altri voltafaccia.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le risate sono sacrosante...
> l'unica strada, l'unica via, è ristabilire una complicità.
> Non si manca di rispetto alla persona ma al personaggio.


le risate su di noi, non sugli altri...e non ci sonopersonaggi ma uomini e donne


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> giusto anche questo.
> Mattia è il prime che ride di se, anche se non tanto serenamente come me, e rimane davvero stupito quando mi racconta l'ultima sua stronzata, e di come abbia potuto essere così cretino (ora arriva joey e scrive. _Strano_.) ad avermi tradito con una persona che alla fine era tutt'altro da come lui credeva. E lei si era mostrata.
> E comunque lui le vuole bene. Lo so che nel suo cuore un pezzetto di lei c'è. Ma non come amante, no. Come amica. prima di essere amanti sono stati amici 10 anni.
> Se così non fosse si che Mattia sarebbe un mostro. E non mi fiderei per un cazzo proprio.
> ...


non penso proprio sia un mostro ma un pericoloso immaturo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio sia un mostro ma un pericoloso immaturo


Tebe come tutti può soltanto dire la sua, peccato che Mattia, come mia moglie e come tante altre persone non presenti, possano dire la propria in riguardo ai nick qua presenti.

Che poi "strano" scritto da J and bì, è tutto un dire. 

Il cretino mica si rende conto delle offese che fa non solo a Mattia ma anche a Tebe, perchè è da tempo che offende con poche parole Mattia e la stessa Tebe. 

Però J and bì ha uno scopo recondito nel forum!! questo non lo scordate mai!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe come tutti può soltanto dire la sua, peccato che Mattia, come mia moglie e come tante altre persone non presenti, possano dire la propria in riguardo ai nick qua presenti.
> 
> Che poi "strano" scritto da J and bì, è tutto un dire.
> 
> ...



Ah! E qual'è, così non lo dimentico neanch'io?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! E qual'è, così non lo dimentico neanch'io?


Ma Gioacchino sono due! come trombare, scopo personale. E come aiutare i traditi ed i traditori. M.D.A. 

Ti posso chiedere un piacere? smettila di aprire 3D, basta!! sono stanco, troppo stanco di leggere un M.D.A che domanda sempre. E basta oraaaa! tranquillizati e sii sereno. Per piacere.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! E qual'è, così non lo dimentico neanch'io?


ce ne fosse uno che mi scrivesse il qual è giusto.
è una battaglia persa in tutti questi anni, son molto triste e delusa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma Gioacchino sono due! *come trombare*, scopo personale. E come aiutare i traditi ed i traditori. M.D.A.
> 
> Ti posso chiedere un piacere? smettila di aprire 3D, basta!! sono stanco, troppo stanco di leggere un M.D.A che domanda sempre. E basta oraaaa! tranquillizati e sii sereno. Per piacere.


Ah, come! Ok. Pensavo proprio trombare, per la verità. Vabbè. Grazie amico, e rassicurati che sono serenissimo come i veneti che salirono sul campanile tempo fa.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio sia un mostro ma un pericoloso immaturo



pensa se avesse incontrato maya...:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ce ne fosse uno che mi scrivesse il qual è giusto.
> è una battaglia persa in tutti questi anni, son molto triste e delusa


Hai ragione, ma io a scuola non ero mai attento e tu ti sei affinata con anni di forum.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe come tutti può soltanto dire la sua, peccato che Mattia, come mia moglie e come tante altre persone non presenti, possano dire la propria in riguardo ai nick qua presenti.
> 
> Che poi "strano" scritto da J and bì, è tutto un dire.
> 
> ...


Ultimo...io non sento quelle di joey offese a me o a Mattia, per quanto strano ti possa sembrare.
Io lo leggo in tutt'altro moso e mai, nemmeno una volta mi sono sentita offesa da lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa se avesse incontrato maya...:unhappy:


Ma non ti sei sentita intimamente offesa da Minni? Così, per sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, come! Ok. Pensavo proprio trombare, per la verità. Vabbè. Grazie amico, e rassicurati che sono serenissimo come i veneti che salirono sul campanile tempo fa.



Grazie per l'amico, mi sono sentito meglio, la prossima volta immagino anche la scena, te che mi batti la testa con il manone e mi dici a quattrocchi grazie amico. 
Minchia come sei M.D.A. 

Però bello immaginarti nel reale eh. M.D.A.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ti sei sentita intimamente offesa da Minni? Così, per sapere.


...no.
Dovrei?

flapflap


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ultimo...io non sento quelle di joey offese a me o a Mattia, per quanto strano ti possa sembrare.
> Io lo leggo in tutt'altro moso e mai, nemmeno una volta mi sono sentita offesa da lui.


Ne ero certo, e sono serio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no.
> Dovrei?
> 
> flapflap



Chiaro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne ero certo, e sono serio.


 mi pigli per il culo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie per l'amico, mi sono sentito meglio, la prossima volta immagino anche la scena, te che mi batti la testa con il manone e mi dici a quattrocchi grazie amico.
> Minchia come sei M.D.A.
> 
> Però bello immaginarti nel reale eh. M.D.A.


scusa l'ignoranza, ma che è M.D.A. ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa l'ignoranza, ma che è M.D.A. ?


ah, ok, ci sono arrivata

ogni tanto ho qualche défaillance


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi pigli per il culo...


Non proprio, ma ho imparato a conoscerti.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa l'ignoranza, ma che è M.D.A. ?



Bhe... hai presente un branco di lupi? un uomo-lupo in mezzo a loro? una zuffa! ringhi! latrati e guaiti? ecco ora sai. O ancora no?


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non proprio, ma ho imparato a conoscerti.


e a non capire come abbia questa...come dire...simpatia per joey
apa:



mi piace l' orrido


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci ha provato.
> Ma lavorano insieme e tra litigate e scleri, il ruolo del confidente è il minore dei mali.
> 
> Almeno ridiamo delle sue stronzate.
> E sono tante.



ma secondo me rimane il fatto che prima lui era (o credeva di essere) innamorato di una persona che, è logico supporre, diceva le stesse cazzate, tuttavia ora la deride con te
adesso dovrebbe allontanarla, e poi potrebbe ridere quanto gli pare, secondo me


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e a non capire come abbia questa...come dire...simpatia per joey
> apa:
> 
> 
> ...



ma mica è orrido!
è sfigatissimo, l'ha anche detto


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Giusto, ingiusto? Funzionale, controproducente? Utile, dannoso? Se ci penso con la testa mi dico che non ha senso ripiombare su questioni del passato, trite e ritrite discusse mille volte...


L'infelicità è una conquista, un sentimento nobile, che non capita per caso, ma va conquistato con duro lavoro e perseveranza!
Le altre persone, quelle sciocche, solo perlopiù tristi, il che è una cosa da poco, perchè è tanto facile diventarlo quanto lo è passare oltre e smettere di esserlo.
Il bambino che passeggia per la fiera di paese vede il lecca lecca alla fragola e lo vuole, se i genitori glielo comprano lui è felice, se non glielo comprano è triste, semplicemente triste.
Il ragazzo cresciutello che va per la stessa fiera con le sue monetine in tasca, invece, vede lo stesso lecca lecca e lo può comprare, gli piacerebbe farlo, ha anche abbastanza soldi per compraselo da solo, quindi se lo fa è felice, se non lo fa è triste, ma se invece che quello alla fragola compra quello alla cipolla, che lo disgusta, e se lo assapora con tutto lo sdegno e la fiele che ha in corpo fino alla fine, lentamente, allora lui ha guadagnato l'infelicità!
Essa è un privilegio che costa fatica ed abnegazione, la fine di un lungo e complicato ragionamento ed il premio sublime che si trova al termine di una lunga scala a chiocciola.
Perciò, chiunque sia diventato infelice in una attimo, non se la merita davvero l'infelicità!
Anche se crede di averla, si sbaglia di grosso!
E gli passerà.
Peccato.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me rimane il fatto che prima lui era (o credeva di essere) innamorato di una persona che, è logico supporre, diceva le stesse cazzate, tuttavia ora la deride con te
> adesso dovrebbe allontanarla, e poi potrebbe ridere quanto gli pare, secondo me


a parte che non so più in che lingua scrivere che lavorano insieme in quanto lei sottospsta di lui, poi lei è facocera. Ogni volta che si sente messa da parte da Mattia o da chiunque, sclera e rende la vita impossibile a tutti.
perchè non la licenziano visto che è un danno?
Il super capo è innamorato di lei.


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a parte che non so più in che lingua scrivere che lavorano insieme in quanto lei sottospsta di lui, poi lei è facocera. Ogni volta che si sente messa da parte da Mattia o da chiunque, sclera e rende la vita impossibile a tutti.
> perchè non la licenziano visto che è un danno?
> Il super capo è innamorato di lei.


Una sottoposta che sclera? Ma siamo pazzi? Per fortuna che non ho sottoposte scleranti, se no sarebbe la fine per loro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa se avesse incontrato maya...:unhappy:


che poi non penso di dirti nulla di nuovo .
ogni tanto tiro fuori questa perplessità data dalla tipologia di uomo diversa che possa attrarrci .è evidente da quello che racconti che a te piace proprio perché è così .


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e a non capire come abbia questa...come dire...simpatia per joey
> apa:
> 
> 
> ...



La risposta diciamo che mi da conferma, anche la battuta finale, soprattutto.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a parte che non so più in che lingua scrivere che lavorano insieme in quanto lei sottospsta di lui, poi lei è facocera. Ogni volta che si sente messa da parte da Mattia o da chiunque, sclera e rende la vita impossibile a tutti.
> perchè non la licenziano visto che è un danno?
> Il super capo è innamorato di lei.



Faglielo capire anche a Gioacchino, forse comincerà a scassare meno la minchia. Ma non servirà in nessuna maniera, nemmeno questo duplice aiuto da parte mia.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una sottoposta che sclera? Ma siamo pazzi? Per fortuna che non ho sottoposte scleranti, se no sarebbe la fine per loro.


te lo giuro.
Ho assistito in tempi non sospetti ad una cazziata che ha fatto lei al capo grande innamorato di lei che...mi sono vergognata per lui.
Ovviamente lui sposato e pensa. La moglie è amica di lei, e visto che ormai lei non ha una storia fissa gli piomba in casa anche la domenica.
A loro dico.

Non ci si crede lo so.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'infelicità è una conquista, un sentimento nobile, che non capita per caso, ma va conquistato con duro lavoro e perseveranza!
> Le altre persone, quelle sciocche, solo perlopiù tristi, il che è una cosa da poco, perchè è tanto facile diventarlo quanto lo è passare oltre e smettere di esserlo.
> Il bambino che passeggia per la fiera di paese vede il lecca lecca alla fragola e lo vuole, se i genitori glielo comprano lui è felice, se non glielo comprano è triste, semplicemente triste.
> Il ragazzo cresciutello che va per la stessa fiera con le sue monetine in tasca, invece, vede lo stesso lecca lecca e lo può comprare, gli piacerebbe farlo, ha anche abbastanza soldi per compraselo da solo, quindi se lo fa è felice, se non lo fa è triste, ma se invece che quello alla fragola compra quello alla cipolla, che lo disgusta, e se lo assapora con tutto lo sdegno e la fiele che ha in corpo fino alla fine, lentamente, allora lui ha guadagnato l'infelicità!
> ...


La tua e' una missiva alta e forte,di quelle che se uno fosse un cavaliere su un campo di battaglia medievale,pronto a sgozzare i saraceni con la spada e a tranciare gli ignoranti con l'ascia bipenne ed i sodomiti col rostro della bipene,dovrebbe fermarsi e trasalire alla vista del leprotto che bruca felice ed ignaro dell'umana ignoranza la sua erbetta,sotto il tiro implacabile della ballista e dell'arco composito.
Perche' e' inutile pararsi alla guerra se uno trascura i fondamentali,come andare alle crociate senza aver equipaggiato la moglie col mutandone di castita',o costruire un castello partendo dalle merlature e scendendo verso le segrete,o giuntare dei fili elettrici con dei faston scoperti senza nastrarli con l'isolante.
Dicono che contentarsi sia la chiave dello scrigno della felicita',ma non e' cosa da tutti apprezzare la compagnia vita natural durante di una fedifraga che ti ha imbolsito di corna e rovinato la cervicale.
Quella e' roba da fini intenditori.
Del tipo mal comune mezzo gaudio,perche' se tutti hanno le corna allora non ci sono piu' becchi,e si puo' credere di essersi evoluti in alci.
Ma gli alci sono contenti di avere le corna,quindi il nodo gordiano e' inestricabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ti sei sentita intimamente offesa da Minni? *Così, per sapere*.


così, per sapere ....mi ricorda una tizia malignetta e pettegola brrrrr


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una sottoposta che sclera? Ma siamo pazzi? Per fortuna che non ho sottoposte scleranti, se no sarebbe la fine per loro.


In Cina, si. Probabilmente le butterebbero in prigione in attesa di espiantargli organi a favore di qualche ricco occidentale in difficoltà.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> così, per sapere ....mi ricorda una tizia malignetta e pettegola brrrrr


E sarà una mia lontana parente trasferitasi a Genova anni fa. Contenta del voto al PD?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

no, io volevo il condono tombale





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sarà una mia lontana parente trasferitasi a Genova anni fa. Contenta del voto al PD?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe... hai presente un branco di lupi? un uomo-lupo in mezzo a loro? una zuffa! ringhi! latrati e guaiti? ecco ora sai. O ancora no?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Faglielo capire anche a Gioacchino, forse comincerà a scassare meno la minchia. Ma non servirà in nessuna maniera, nemmeno questo duplice aiuto da parte mia.



sì vabbè, clà
ma quando fai così sembra, e dico_ sembra _che non hai altro per la testa

senza contare che in questo modo tu la scassi altrettanto (la minchia)

anche il mio è un aiutino, molto affettuoso
l'ultimo che ti dò..... giurin giurello


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, io volevo il condono tombale


[video=youtube;hb87pLKMsbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb87pLKMsbo[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì vabbè, clà
> ma quando fai così sembra, e dico_ sembra _che non hai altro per la testa
> 
> senza contare che in questo modo tu la scassi altrettanto (la minchia)
> ...



Mi sarebbe piaciuto non risponderti, puoi immaginare il perchè.
Ma volevo soltanto chiarire una cosa, sono consapevole di scassarla, e, lo faccio apposta. Quando lo dico io però.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto non risponderti, puoi immaginare il perchè.
> Ma volevo soltanto chiarire una cosa, sono consapevole di scassarla, e, lo faccio apposta. Quando lo dico io però.


Così non vale però!A scassare la minchia a te ci si mette un secondo...a scassare la mia ci vogliono due ore...!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto non risponderti, puoi immaginare il perchè.
> Ma volevo soltanto chiarire una cosa, sono consapevole di scassarla, e, lo faccio apposta. Quando lo dico io però.



bacio le mani


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Così non vale però!A scassare la minchia a te ci si mette un secondo...a scassare la mia ci vogliono due ore...!:rotfl:



Senti bello, capisco che ti sei appena svegliato e non connetti, quindi ti offro il caffè, così capisci che, trovarmela per scassarmela mica è facile. Stronzo sei oscù. :triste:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bacio le mani















































































































Minchia minchia minchia minchia.................................. invio e non scrivo, ma quantè è dura a volte! ma quantoooooo..!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bello, capisco che ti sei appena svegliato e non connetti, quindi ti offro il caffè, così capisci che, trovarmela per scassarmela mica è facile. Stronzo sei oscù. :triste:


Provo molta invidia per il tuo pisello inerme e piccolissimo,per le donne non sarai mai un cazzo che cammina,ma un uomo senza cazzo....!Beato tu.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Provo molta invidia per il tuo pisello inerme e piccolissimo,per le donne non sarai mai un cazzo che cammina,ma un uomo senza cazzo....!Beato tu.



No no no! fermati, perchè oltre al cazzo c'è di più.... 

Forse era oltre le gambe... ma vabbhè fa lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No no no! fermati, perchè oltre al cazzo c'è di più....
> 
> Forse era oltre le gambe... ma vabbhè fa lo stesso.


Nel tuo caso è fin troppo semplice.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è fin troppo semplice.


tipo demenza eh.:incazzato::confuso::triste:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*A cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> tipo demenza eh.:incazzato::confuso::triste:


Peccato che sei di palermo,se fossi di roma....ci divertiremmo...!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che sei di palermo,se fossi di roma....ci divertiremmo...!



Mah! fanculo va! mi fai pensare alle cazzate che combinavo, ed agli amici che a volte volevano uccidermi, a volte idolatrarmi , tacci loro e non poter tornare indietro.

 Leggiti questa compà! m'è venuta in mente e te la racconto, ( J and bì prendi appunti) ( Matraini, sto scassando appositamente) 

Sei anni fa circa, io e due miei amici usciamo la notte, preparo una canna e..... andiamo al primo pub a bere qualcosa all'aperto, ridere era d'obbligo, tenersi la pancia e trattenersi per non pisciarsi addosso un'optional obbligatorio, comunque, andiamo in un'altro pub dove poter mangiare oltre che bere, entriamo e sempre sorridendo e ridendo, noto due donne sedute che guardano e sorridono tra di loro e mentre mi osservano, prolungo di pochissimo lo sguardo facendo vedere tutti e 128 denti "storti"  ed andiamo a sederci. Tra sorrisi battute etc gli sguardi sono voluti e portatori di battute tra me ed i miei due amici, il tutto corrisposto dalle due donne, per farla breve, mi alzo vado dalle due donne mi seggo accanto a loro e comincio a chiacchierare, che gli dico? bhe a parte le solite stronzate gli dico, chiamo i miei due amici che sono rimasti colpiti da voi due ma che non sapevano come attaccare.

Finale della serata? Me ne sono andato solo soletto. :triste:


----------



## Lui (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bacio le mani


non se le è lavate.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non se le è lavate.


Si però ho fatto il bidè.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mah! fanculo va! mi fai pensare alle cazzate che combinavo, ed agli amici che a volte volevano uccidermi, a volte idolatrarmi , tacci loro e non poter tornare indietro.
> 
> Leggiti questa compà! m'è venuta in mente e te la racconto, ( J and bì prendi appunti) ( Matraini, sto scassando appositamente)
> 
> ...


Bene!Stessa storia o quasi, avevo un giro di ville"Particolari"vicino roma,ci presentiamo in tre,io già conoscevo l'ambiente...!Iniziano le danze e si presentano due belle bimbette una bionda e l'altra moretta,incominciano le strusciate di fica , le due addrizza piselli ci sanno fare.....,vivo la cosa con il mio solito distacco,non così i miei due amici,verso le 2 del mattino la mora mi guarda e mi fà:il locale chiude alle 4.00  ti aspetto all'uscita...!Io rispondo:mi spiace ma son venuto con loro due e torno con loro due....fra lo stupore degli astanti!Lei mi guarda e mi dice:è la prima volta che mi succede una cosa del genere...!Il finale?son tornato con i miei amici e son stato oggetto di enormi prese per il culo.....!Quella signorina però si è ricordata di me,e quando ha aperto lei un locale,aveva sempre un trattamento di favore per me ed i i miei amici,in tutti i sensi.....!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene!Stessa storia o quasi, avevo un giro di ville"Particolari"vicino roma,ci presentiamo in tre,io già conoscevo l'ambiente...!Iniziano le danze e si presentano due belle bimbette una bionda e l'altra moretta,incominciano le strusciate di fica , le due addrizza piselli ci sanno fare.....,vivo la cosa con il mio solito distacco,non così i miei due amici,verso le 2 del mattino la mora mi guarda e mi fà:il locale chiude alle 4.00  ti aspetto all'uscita...!Io rispondo:mi spiace ma son venuto con loro due e torno con loro due....fra lo stupore degli astanti!Lei mi guarda e mi dice:è la prima volta che mi succede una cosa del genere...!Il finale?son tornato con i miei amici e son stato oggetto di enormi prese per il culo.....!Quella signorina però si è ricordata di me,e quando ha aperto lei un locale,aveva sempre un trattamento di favore per me ed i i miei amici,in tutti i sensi.....!



 menomale che sei di Roma!! minchia casini! ma ti immagini!!! auahahaahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> menomale che sei di Roma!! minchia casini! ma ti immagini!!! auahahaahahahahah


Anni ruggenti....!Simy può confermare,le conosce da altre persone una parte del mio passato...!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anni ruggenti....!Simy può confermare,le conosce da altre persone una parte del mio passato...!



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ce ne fosse uno che mi scrivesse il qual è giusto.
> è una battaglia persa in tutti questi anni, son molto triste e delusa


 Anche un uomo senza apostrofo e chiacch*i*erare sarebbero graditi o anche evitare la virgola tra soggetto e predicato e concordare soggetto singolare con il verbo al singolare, ma queste sono pretese anche se richieste ai giornalisti.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ce ne fosse uno che mi scrivesse il qual è giusto.
> è una battaglia persa in tutti questi anni, son molto triste e delusa


...ammoere fatti un ditalino, magari ti rinforzi.
pensi troppo all'ortografia e troppo poco al sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammoere fatti un ditalino, magari ti rinforzi.
> pensi troppo all'ortografia e troppo poco al sesso.


In che fase sei?
Su o giù?


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In che fase sei?
> Su o giù?


giù.
sù.
in mezzo.

bello il compositore ...domani,
anzi stanotte alle 3 circa ( pausa dormiveglia),
 me lo sparo
tutto.


----------



## geko (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ce ne fosse uno che mi scrivesse il qual è giusto*.
> è una battaglia persa in tutti questi anni, son molto triste e delusa


Io. Sempre. :blank:


----------



## geko (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> giù.
> sù.
> in mezzo.
> 
> ...


Buona serata, _osceno_ fratello. L'eri più bellino nell'altro avatar. :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Io. Sempre. :blank:


crumiro della cippa


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Buona serata, _osceno_ fratello. L'eri più bellino nell'altro avatar. :unhappy:


te gusta er fisicaccio????
sono tre mesi però che non mi alleno più.
ho deciso di darmi alla "ciccia".
voglio trasformarmi tanto da non riconoscermi.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Buona serata, _osceno_ fratello. L'eri più bellino nell'altro avatar. :unhappy:



in effetti quell'avatar mi ricorda un sacco la facocera di Mattia.
Stessi capelli e tinta di pelle.
C'era una foto che girava in azienda da loro dove dei buontempoini le avevano fatto un fotomontaggio..
Stava urlando e le hanno disegnato un bel cazzo in bocca.
:unhappy:

che livelli.


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> te gusta er fisicaccio????
> sono tre mesi però che non mi alleno più.
> ho deciso di darmi alla "ciccia".
> voglio trasformarmi tanto da non riconoscermi.


e ma allora così mi istighi.
Lo sanno anche i sassi che adoro gli uomini morbidi


----------



## geko (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> crumiro della cippa


A te servirebbe solo una lezioncina intensiva sugli apostrofi. 



Spider ha detto:


> te gusta er fisicaccio????
> sono tre mesi però che non mi alleno più.
> ho deciso di darmi alla "ciccia".
> voglio trasformarmi tanto da non riconoscermi.


Sbagliato, sbagliatissimo: sfogarsi sollevando ghisa aiuta a tenere lontani i cattivi pensieri. :up:



Tebe ha detto:


> *in effetti quell'avatar mi ricorda un sacco la facocera di Mattia.
> Stessi capelli e tinta di pelle.*
> C'era una foto che girava in azienda da loro dove dei buontempoini le avevano fatto un fotomontaggio..
> Stava urlando e le hanno disegnato un bel cazzo in bocca.
> ...


Quando si dice 'una figa pazzesca'...


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> A te servirebbe solo una lezioncina intensiva sugli apostrofi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niente da f'are D) sugli apostrofi.
una maledizione divina.
Non mi entrano proprio.
Però se ogni volta che necanno uno me lo fate notare tutti OGNI VOLTA SUL SERIO, prima o poi, almeno per visività ricordativa dovrei migliorare, no?

Non è una figa pazzesca ma becca da cinema.
Dicono che faccia sesso di brutto.
A me no, ma dei gusti non si discute


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ma allora così mi istighi.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi che adoro gli uomini morbidi


a me istiga il mio six-pack.
tutta sta massa, tutto questa definizione... 
tutto questo edonismo.
con l'edonismo risolvi, perchè non pensi più.
più pompi meno pensi.

mi perdo in questo e posso piangere di me stesso
dicendo oddio... come, quanto e perchè, sono stato tradito...
io, io, io.
tutta vanità, puro narcisismo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me istiga il mio six-pack.
> *tutta sta massa, tutto questa definizione... *
> tutto questo edonismo.
> con l'edonismo risolvi, perchè non pensi più.
> ...


:scared:


senti...ho scaricato una app rassoda culo che non mi dispiace.
Qualche suggerimento su esercizi ginnici?


----------



## a.nia (1 Marzo 2013)

*Io sto con Santino da un anno e sua moglie non sa niente.*

Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole





Circe ha detto:


> Se fosse un traditore a risponderti ti direbbe....meglio non parlarne più. Mio marito me lo ribadisce sempre quando ho le mie uscite. Ma io non posso modificare i miei impulsi x il suo benessere. Quando devono uscire i fantasmi...non voglio tenere chiusa quella porta. Perché sarei repressa, incazzata ancora di più. E non mi piace vivere facendo finta che.
> Quello abituato alla menzogna é lui....io sono abituata alla verità. Perché ti devo dire che sto bene quando nel mio cervello in un turbine di pensieri rivedo la mia vita, le scelte, lei e lui che scopano, che si dichiarano amore. Perché devo fingere? X il bene di chi suo? Il mio bene é vomitare fuori quella rabbia che mi porto dentro....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole



Che dire :
auguri e benvenuta...


ma mi sa che le belle le dice anche a te...


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire *io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole*


...accendi un *cero* a Sant'Antonio.

intanto scopa...Marì scopa e scopa!!!!!!!
la vita è breve...e tu sei troppo troia, per cercarti 
qualcuno che non sia già impegnato.
troppo sforzo, sei troia.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole



Cia ania.
speriamo non legga lothar.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

*Scusate vado ot*

una riflessone leggendo ania.

non so perchè, ma le amanti come lei mi fanno uscire i canini e ragionare da compagna, non da amante.

magari poi ha ragione lei e davvero lui la ama alla follia e prima o poi lascerà la moglie, ma.

Non so.
Sento irritazione.

perdonami ania, sono abituata a dire sempre ciò che penso, magari imparerò a conoscerti meglio se vorrai fermarti, e diventiamo amichette inseparabili unhappy



abbattetemi, sono acidissima, sto stalkerando anche spider


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole


Ma io dico...
Il veronese è qui difronte a me...
ecco scavalco le colline e paffete sono a San Giovanni Ilarione in tel veronese...
Ma cielo cil...che in tel veronese se ciama Santino? Eh?

Comunque ragazzi Lothar lo teniamo buono a sto giro
con l'Amarone di Valpolicella...
O con il Soave...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> una riflessone leggendo ania.
> 
> non so perchè, ma le amanti come lei mi fanno uscire i canini e ragionare da compagna, non da amante.
> 
> ...



a me farebbe uscire più i canini un marito come Santino che già il nome 
mi darebbe i brividi...
ma non si può illudere così una persona ...
sempre è comunque con il beneficio del dubbio nel ssenso che Tino
è follemente innamorato e staranno assieme...
ma la vedo dura ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me farebbe uscire più i canini un marito come Santino che già il nome
> mi darebbe i brividi...
> ma non si può illudere così una persona ...
> sempre è comunque con il beneficio del dubbio nel ssenso che Tino
> ...


Ah ehm...dunque...
cuoto...quote...scuoto...percuoto...
cuotino...cuailculo...

Ma ascoltami...antibabsi...che vent'anni fa ne facevi almeno un decababsi...

voglio dire....

Ciò che è pernicioso di questo parlare è...che dai casso...
Lamentarsi della moglie con l'amichetta...

Non si può fare non si deve fare....

Ma sappi...
che anche tuo marito...
se si trova al bar...con altri uomini...
e il discorso cade...

sull'argomento....mogli....

ah li si che ne senti di tutti i colori...

Ma in genere siamo tutti come delle vittime di cerbere...capisci?

Ed eccolo quello che dice...
Ah io bevo qua...perchè a casa mia la dona la me copa...

E l'altro dice...speta che vada a casa...sennò ne sento fino a domani mattina...

cose così insomma...

Oppure c'è la gara...
per cui tu dici...la vuto ti...la me dona...

Poi arriva un vecchino...
e fa 
ah cari miei a mi la me xe capità grossa!

e io che cosa?
E lui...
EH la dona no?

Infatti poco dopo arriva sua moglie a bastonarlo...ed era una specie di ave ninchi....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ehm...dunque...
> cuoto...quote...scuoto...percuoto...
> cuotino...cuailculo...
> 
> ...



ha una qualche sorta di chiave di 
lettura questo post...
Nasconde un messaggio subliminale ?


----------



## babsi (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ehm...dunque...
> cuoto...quote...scuoto...percuoto...
> cuotino...cuailculo...
> 
> ...


...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ha una qualche sorta di chiave di
> lettura questo post...
> Nasconde un messaggio subliminale ?


Si ehm...
la chiave è il cricco d'auto di Spider...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...


Ma non fraintendere babsi...
è che suonava bene no?

E da come scrive lunapiena

secondo me

da giovane

ne combinava

almeno quanto te...

o forse dieci volte di più...

Ma con questo non voglio dire che luna sia vecchia...capisci?

Che poi si arrabbia con me...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammoere fatti un ditalino, magari ti rinforzi.
> pensi troppo all'ortografia e troppo poco al sesso.


 Una risposta di una volgarità assurda.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una risposta di una volgarità assurda.


No.
Spider va letto
almeno come Nietsche.

E dice una cosa grandissima

Spider

ossia 

parlare o non parlare non conta!

E il saper tacere che conta.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> *Spider va letto
> almeno come Nietsche.
> *
> ...


Ammazza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Spider va letto
> almeno come Nietsche.
> 
> ...


Quando vuoi rispondere per un altro fatti una sega, se ancora ti tira, e vedrai che poi ti senti meglio.                                                                                                                                                                                                      
Non sono volgare, no, non sono offensiva, no. Volevo solo dire che Spider saprà rispondere da sé.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vuoi rispondere per un altro fatti una sega, se ancora ti tira, e vedrai che poi ti senti meglio.
> Non sono volgare, no, non sono offensiva, no. Volevo solo dire che Spider saprà rispondere da sé.



che poi consigliare di tacere, in un forum, non è che abbia molto senso!


----------



## devastata (1 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole



Andrei molto cauta su quel 'non sopporta la moglie', come i mariti di Circe, Diletta, o il mio?

Hanno raccontato palle in modo equo a noi ma pure alle varie amanti, per poi restarsene quieti a casa con la coda (...) tra le gambe.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che poi consigliare di tacere, in un forum, non è che abbia molto senso!


Credo intendesse che aveva consigliato a Fruitbasket di tacere. Interpretazione del tutto personale di un'offesa fatta a Minerva per aver detto che qual è si scrive senza apostrofo.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo intendesse che aveva consigliato a Fruitbasket di tacere. Interpretazione del tutto personale di un'offesa fatta a Minerva per aver detto che qual è si scrive senza apostrofo.



ops!:smile:

tra l'altro, ma qual era come caspita si scrive? uguale?
io faccio così, per la proprietà transitiva


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ops!:smile:
> 
> tra l'altro, ma qual era come caspita si scrive? uguale?
> io faccio così, per la proprietà transitiva


Sì. E' "qual" che esiste e quindi non richiede l'apostrofo.:mexican:


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vuoi rispondere per un altro fatti una sega, se ancora ti tira, e vedrai che poi ti senti meglio.
> Non sono volgare, no, non sono offensiva, no. Volevo solo dire che Spider saprà rispondere da sé.


Ossignù!!!!!(cit. Minerva)
che confusione!!!!!!( cit. i ricchi & poveri). 
ma insomma, insomma... stiamo, "scialli"! (cit. S. Guzzanti).

non è che ogni volta che parlo ...o scrivo
 devo avere la sensazione di essere
 inseguito da una cor dito ar culo!!!!!! (cit. er Monnezza alias Thomas Milian).
la lingua come la scrittura si evolve... si trasforma, pò esse che tra c'entanni se scriverà "qual'è".
...Ossignù!!!!! ( 2° cit. Minerva).
meglio un cazzo ner culo, se proprio deve da esse!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Ossignù!!!!!(cit. Minerva)
> che confusione!!!!!!( cit. i ricchi & poveri).
> ma insomma, insomma... stiamo, "scialli"! (cit. S. Guzzanti).
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti impedisce di prenderlo.


----------



## geko (1 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> *Spider va letto
> almeno come Nietsche.
> *
> ...


Cioè senza la Z? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ti impedisce di prenderlo.


Spider, al posto tuo, dopo questa mi sarei innamorato. 
Cattivissima.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2013)

ad ogni modo pensavo fosse scontato che pensi più all'ortografia rispetto al sesso.che scoperta


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. E' "qual" che esiste e quindi non richiede l'apostrofo.:mexican:



già!
anche "tal"


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ti impedisce di prenderlo.



vedi... 
ne hai visto subito una connotazione negativa.
sei sessuofoba.
non credo che godresti con un cazzo nel culo.
tu godi solo a far torte e crostate.


----------



## Lui (1 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo pensavo fosse scontato che pensi più all'ortografia rispetto al sesso.che scoperta


minerva, che tristezza che infondi, aVVolte.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vuoi rispondere per un altro fatti una sega, se ancora ti tira, e vedrai che poi ti senti meglio.
> Non sono volgare, no, non sono offensiva, no. Volevo solo dire che Spider saprà rispondere da sé.


Il sommo direbbe a questo punto:
Maestra insegna.
Io no tuo servo.:bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## ciliegina (1 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non chiedo ormai da un bel po'. Ma quando lo penso in modo diverso lui lo avverte. E mi chiede cosa c'è? Perché ti sento lontana? E allora dovrei dirgli con i miei bei dentini brillanti ....niente caro tutto bene! Ma anche no.


Ma almeno te lo chiede, a me mette la testa sotto la sabbia. Continua a mortificarmi e a mancarmi di rispetto, aspettando che io smetta di essere arrabbiata, d'altra parte parlo da sola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Ma almeno te lo chiede, a me mette la testa sotto la sabbia. Continua a mortificarmi e a mancarmi di rispetto, aspettando che io smetta di essere arrabbiata, d'altra parte parlo da sola...


ciao Cilly! Perchè mancarti di rispetto?


----------



## ciliegina (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Cilly! Perchè mancarti di rispetto?


Mi manca di rispetto quando sfogo la mia rabbia e lui sta lì, ascolta e conclude dicendo che sono una rompipalle che non apprezza quello che lui fa per me...amarmi quando fingo di essere lobotomizzata.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Mi manca di rispetto quando sfogo la mia rabbia e lui sta lì, ascolta e conclude dicendo che sono una rompipalle che non apprezza quello che lui fa per me...amarmi quando fingo di essere lobotomizzata.


Beh che dirti...
In parte lo capisco...

Smetti di sfogare la tua rabbia su di lui no?

Del resto a che ti serve?
A niente...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi...
> ne hai visto subito una connotazione negativa.
> sei sessuofoba.
> non credo che godresti con un cazzo nel culo.
> tu godi solo a far torte e crostate.


Ben per quello ti invitavo a seguire la tua indole: tu godresti molto.


----------



## Circe (2 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole


Ah si?? Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Circe (2 Marzo 2013)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Ma almeno te lo chiede, a me mette la testa sotto la sabbia. Continua a mortificarmi e a mancarmi di rispetto, aspettando che io smetta di essere arrabbiata, d'altra parte parlo da sola...


Il segreto é palestra, corsi, passeggiate e cazzatine lontana da lui


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vuoi rispondere per un altro fatti una sega, se ancora ti tira, e vedrai che poi ti senti meglio.
> Non sono volgare, no, non sono offensiva, no. Volevo solo dire che Spider saprà rispondere da sé.



Sto leggendo ora questa tua. Menomale che nell'altro 3D, come mi hai scritto? che sono come? velenoso? Alla faccia!! proprio velenoso sono. Io ?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per quello ti invitavo a seguire la tua indole: tu godresti molto.



Cosa mi hai scritto l'altro giorno? che quando si discute Ultimo risponde sempre? Mah... Brunetta... credimi non ho nulla contro di te, ma ho notato che quello di cui mi accusi, fa parte di una tua personalità, e noto quanto siano alti certi discorsi, tra seghe e ditalini vari.


----------



## celafarò (2 Marzo 2013)

a.nia ha detto:


> Difficile dare una vera opinione . io mi vedo con un ragazzo di 44 anni sposato da un anno circa, lui dice un sacco di balle a sua moglie, siamo entrambi della prov. di verona. lui lavora in proprio e può gestirsi il tempo... tra una cliente e l'altra ci vediamo e facciamo l'amore appassionatamente, lui non sopporta la moglie e ci amiamo da impazzire io e il mio Santino. prima o poi staremo insieme alla luce del sole


Mia cara,che dirti?!Il tuo Santino ricorda tanto mio marito.Anche lui,diceva le stesse cose alla sua amante,ebbene,appena scoperto l'ha mandata immediatamente al diavolo etichettandola una poco di buono con cui spassarsela.A distanza di un anno,è ancora vicino a me a supplicare il perdono nonostante l'abbia cacciato di casa più volte,nonostante le umiliazioni subite e pur sapendo che non lo amo più.Mi auguro per te,che il tuo amante non sia come mio marito.Chissà perchè questi uomini non sopportano le mogli ma non possono farne a meno,saranno masochisti?!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto leggendo ora questa tua. Menomale che nell'altro 3D, come mi hai scritto? che sono come? velenoso? Alla faccia!! proprio velenoso sono. Io ?


Non ti ho detto velenoso ma puntiglioso (infatti con questa risposta lo sei stato di nuovo). Ho usato il linguaggio di Spider per rispondere al Conte che lo approvava. Non credo che il fatto che Minerva (simpatica o antipatica è indifferente) sia diventata il facile bersaglio nessuno sia autorizzato a dirle "fatti un ditatalino" a un lieve invito a non scrivere "qual è" senza apostrofo. Lo trovo fuori luogo e ho usato lo stesso tono per evidenziarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti ho detto velenoso ma puntiglioso (infatti con questa risposta lo sei stato di nuovo). Ho usato il linguaggio di Spider per rispondere al Conte che lo approvava. Non credo che il fatto che Minerva (simpatica o antipatica è indifferente) sia diventata il facile bersaglio nessuno sia autorizzato a dirle "fatti un ditatalino" a un lieve invito a non scrivere "qual è" senza apostrofo. Lo trovo fuori luogo e ho usato lo stesso tono per evidenziarlo.



Guarda dovrei ignorarti, ma ti incollo quello che tu hai mi hai scritto, Ma benedetto uomo sei davvero con il dente avvelenato! Allora è meglio fare lo stradino del calciatore, in effetti hanno le stesse soddisfazioni!:nuke:

Che altro devo fare? Leggere meglio l'italiano? trasformo "con il dente avvelenato" in puntiglioso! ok mi sta bene, contenta tu contento anche io, se ti fa piacere. 

Quello che è capitato a te nel "difendere" Minerva può capitare a chiunque, come nei casi e nelle volte che ti intrometti in discorsi miei di cui poco sai. Guarda che non sto scrivendo per litigare o avere l'ultima parola, solo per evidenziare ed arrivare uno scopo, quello di una quiete dove tutti al posto di giudicare a priori si facciano un'esame di coscienza prima. So che hai capito a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

ti ringrazio per l'istintiva indignazione, che è quella che scatta a me più facilmente nei confronti degli altri.per quanto mi riguarda ci sono uscite che proprio leggo sorvolando .ho le mie colpe perché pretendo che si leggano certe cose che scrivo con la stessa aria divertita con cui le digito.davvero qualcuno può aver capito che l'accento  sul qual è mi rattrista?lasciamoglielo credere , ne ha facoltà.anche il fatto della figa di legno ha le sue radici e il conforto di tutte le cretinate che ogni tanto butto giù .
ma nemmeno io mi prendo troppo sul serio . 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti ho detto velenoso ma puntiglioso (infatti con questa risposta lo sei stato di nuovo). Ho usato il linguaggio di Spider per rispondere al Conte che lo approvava. Non credo che il fatto che Minerva (simpatica o antipatica è indifferente) sia diventata il facile bersaglio nessuno sia autorizzato a dirle "fatti un ditatalino" a un lieve invito a non scrivere "qual è" senza apostrofo. Lo trovo fuori luogo e ho usato lo stesso tono per evidenziarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per l'istintiva indignazione, che è quella che scatta a me più facilmente nei confronti degli altri.per quanto mi riguarda ci sono uscite che proprio leggo sorvolando .ho le mie colpe perché pretendo che si leggano certe cose che scrivo con la stessa aria divertita con cui le digito.davvero qualcuno può aver capito che l'accento  sul qual è mi rattrista?lasciamoglielo credere , ne ha facoltà.anche il fatto della figa di legno ha le sue radici e il conforto di tutte le cretinate che ogni tanto butto giù .
> ma nemmeno io mi prendo troppo sul serio .


E soprattutto
sai difenderti 
da sola...no?

O fai anche tu dell'insopportabile e fastidioso
vittimismo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto
> sai difenderti
> da sola...no?
> 
> ...


aborro .
e sfido a smentirmi


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro .
> e sfido a smentirmi


A me fai morire
quando dici
questo non te lo permetto....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me fai morire
> quando dici
> questo non te lo permetto....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


effettivamente non si capisci che farei...io ci provo:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> effettivamente non si capisci che farei...io ci provo:mrgreen:


Ti toccherebbe uscire allo scoperto...
E questo non te lo puoi permettere...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda dovrei ignorarti, ma ti incollo quello che tu hai mi hai scritto, Ma benedetto uomo sei davvero con il dente avvelenato! Allora è meglio fare lo stradino del calciatore, in effetti hanno le stesse soddisfazioni!:nuke:
> 
> Che altro devo fare? Leggere meglio l'italiano? trasformo "con il dente avvelenato" in puntiglioso! ok mi sta bene, contenta tu contento anche io, se ti fa piacere.
> 
> Quello che è capitato a te nel "difendere" Minerva può capitare a chiunque, come nei casi e nelle volte che ti intrometti in discorsi miei di cui poco sai. Guarda che non sto scrivendo per litigare o avere l'ultima parola, solo per evidenziare ed arrivare uno scopo, quello di una quiete dove tutti al posto di giudicare a priori si facciano un'esame di coscienza prima. So che hai capito a cosa mi riferisco.


Al rosso ti ho risposto argomentando in quella discussione. La quiete la auspico anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per l'istintiva indignazione, che è quella che scatta a me più facilmente nei confronti degli altri.per quanto mi riguarda ci sono uscite che proprio leggo sorvolando .ho le mie colpe perché pretendo che si leggano certe cose che scrivo con la stessa aria divertita con cui le digito.davvero qualcuno può aver capito che l'accento  sul qual è mi rattrista?lasciamoglielo credere , ne ha facoltà.anche il fatto della figa di legno ha le sue radici e il conforto di tutte le cretinate che ogni tanto butto giù .
> ma nemmeno io mi prendo troppo sul serio .


Non era una difesa tua. Figurati! Si capisce bene che sai difenderti con mezzi fin sovrabbondanti. Era davvero troppo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una difesa tua. Figurati! Si capisce bene che sai difenderti con mezzi fin sovrabbondanti. Era davvero troppo.


quoto! E la velocità della tua risposta è stata fantastica secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto! E la velocità della tua risposta è stata fantastica secondo me


Ma scusa tu sei Anna Blume
Figa e strafiga in tutto
che come te non ce n'è...

Ma è anche vero 
che Spider is Spider...

No?:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Mi manca di rispetto quando sfogo la mia rabbia e lui sta lì, ascolta e conclude *dicendo che sono una rompipalle che non apprezza quello che lui fa per me...amarmi quando fingo di essere lobotomizzata*.


E' quello che lui dice... o quello che tu senti?


----------

